# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > VIP MALL >  ملف طلبات الزبونات الـ4 ( يرجى المتابعة لما فيه من فائدة تجارية )

## بنـــت الفلاسـي

بســـــــــــم الله الرحمن الرحيــــــــــمــ

نظراً لحصر خاصيـــــــة عضوية التاجرة على التاجرات في الاقسام التجارية ,, تم فتح هذا الملف لتلبية طلبات و رغبات الزبونــــــــات 

وعليه يرجى من الاخوات كتابة الطلب في هذا الملف 
وسيتم الرد على الطلبات من قبل التاجرات على الخاص فقط

وذلك لاتاحة اكبر فرصة للعضوات 



كما انه وجب التنوية ان طبقا للقانون الجديد :




- يمنع الرد من قبل التاجرات فيه بان البضاعة متوفرة
بل يجب عليها مراسلة الزبونة على الخاص

- يمنع الرفع في هذا الموضوع 

- يمنع طلب بضاائع تقليد 

- يمنع طلب بضائع مستعملة ( لان يوجد موضوع خاص لطلب المستعمل في الجراج سيل ) 





وسيتم حذف اي رد يكتب مباشرة في الموضوع




وفقكن الله 





المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

بمناسبة العيد السعيد بجامات روعه ب35 و 3... 
مخور غرشة دهن العووود 
بيت المرأة : شنط انيقة باسعار مميزة .. 
بيت المرأة : جلابيات مطرزة جاهزة ..+ مخور... 
هدية لاغلى الحبايب 
توزيعات لأجمل المناسبات ... 
طقم جننااان بسعر غررريب كان 575 درهم الان... 
فنايين ياماتو .. اليابانية الاصلية من شركة... 
اجهزة مطبخية مع الضمان .. الان بنصف السعر... 
كونى مميزة امام ضيوفج بأكواب العصير

----------


## bellegirl

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اخواتي أبغى توقيع ,, يكون فيه قسمين أو أكثر يتحركون

الي تروم تسويه تراسلني ^^

ربي يوفقكم

----------


## um-beereg3

ابي اساور حلووه وبسيطه ومبتكره

----------


## رذاذ الأمل

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> اخواتي أبغى توقيع ,, يكون فيه قسمين أو أكثر يتحركون
> 
> الي تروم تسويه تراسلني ^^
> 
> ربي يوفقكم




أنا بعد أريد نفس الشي

----------


## mis-crochet

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

ابغـــي وجهه منيكان للعـــرض...

----------


## نبر ون

ابا استكرات بلاك بيري كيرف وكفرات اللي عندها اشكال حلوة ودلع تراسلني

----------


## dala3 reemany

منو تقدر اتوفرلي هالكاكاو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ضروووووووووووري ..  :Frown:  




الكيسه ب 25 درهم

----------


## جفن الغدير

بغيت وحده تروح مطعم قيصر 
وتحجز 
وتعدلي الكابينه
الاسبوع الياي

كانت وحده من التاجرات تسوي بس نسيت نكها

----------


## ام رفاه

عبايات لو سمحتوا

----------


## ام هند2007

ابغي الكفرات السود الي يحطون فيهن الملابس لوسمحتو الي عندها اتراسلني^^

----------


## نبر ون

ابا كفرات واستكرات بلاك بيري كيرف

----------


## جرح صامت

ابغي كتاب الطبخ الي باللغه العربيه والاندونيسي بلييز

----------


## البزيا

السلام عليـــــــكم ..

منو التاجره اللي توفر هـ التوزيعـات .؟



يزاكن الله خير

----------


## fa6fa6

> السلام عليـــــــكم ..
> 
> منو التاجره اللي توفر هـ التوزيعـات .؟
> 
> 
> 
> يزاكن الله خير



انا بعد ابا اعرف منو اللي توفر هالتوزيعات

----------


## galb._.5lly

ابي شنط كيووت لدوام الكلية يعني تكفي لملفين وسعرها مايكون اكثر من 70 بلييييز

----------


## شهد المناعي

بلييييييييييز بنات اللي تعرف الاخت اللي تبيع اشكال اساووورااللي تكون ع الايد اشكال فراشات وووو .......... 
ناسيه نكها ؟؟؟
اللي بعد بالاسامي وعلى حسب طلب اللي حابه بليييييييييييييييز الله تعرف نكها لاتبخل عليه

----------


## MaZyo0onT-AD

منو تقدر توفرلي ستاندات لعرض الاساور بشكل حلو و غريب لبوتيك؟؟؟؟؟؟
الرولات و بسعر حلو مب اكثر عن 50

----------


## بداية new

مين تعلمنى اعمل موقع بالفرونتبيج ولها مقابل طبعا

----------


## كتكوته_كيوت

ابااااااااااااااا قمصاااااااااااااااااااااااان بس ما تكون بشيفون و حرير اباها عمليه اكثر 

ساده او عليها رسومات مثل ميكي قرود جمام قطاوه جي يعني 

اللي تبيع قمصان اطرشلي عالخاص موضوعها عشان ادش اشوفه

----------


## ملكت-حياتي

تاجرات قطع القطن 
بغيت روابطهم ع الخاص بليز

----------


## كلي هيبه

*شحاالكم بنات و حريماات..؟
فخاطري بالشنطه الي فيها عدة المنيكير..
الي شرات هاي تقريبا..



أذكر تااجره كانت تبيع منهااا ع 30 درهم..
بس ماعرف شو اسمهاا..
ودوورت الموضووع وتعبت..><
ما لقيييته..

بلييييييييييز الي تقدر تووفره لي بكون شاكره لهاا..
اوو الي تعرف التااجره تخبرني..
ولو يكوون شكلها رااقي و ناايس ومافيه منه هههههههه..<< هذا طلب ثاانوي..

والسموووووحه لو طوولت عليكم..*

----------


## شجون روح

السلام عليكم

خواتي بغيت اللي تسوي أساور الأسامي 

ضررررروووري بليز

----------


## طفلةعجمان

بغيت اكياس شفافه قياس حجم اليد

----------


## شجون شجون

لتاجره طيف وردي 


بغيت من عندج استاند شغاب مدور الي حجمه كبير واحد 

والي حجمه صغير 3

----------


## ريم_الغلا

مرحبا
بغيت مانيكان للمكياج والشعر بليز اللي يقدر يوفر لي يراسلني على الخاص 
مع الف شكر

----------


## laperrla

ابا التاجره اللي تبيع مفارش وكفر دلال وعلب كلينكس وزباله تفصيل

----------


## 3yoOon

منو تقدر توفر لي شريط ديفيدي lion king 2 الجزء الثاني عهد سمبا

يكون يديد بقراطيسه ومترجم عربي ؟ 

بس شرط يكون ديفيدي ويديد مب منزلينه من النت بروحكم والي بتوفره لي تصوره لي قبل لا اتطرشه انه يديد بقراطيسه غير مستعمل

----------


## سيدرة

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> اخواتي أبغى توقيع ,, يكون فيه قسمين أو أكثر يتحركون
> 
> الي تروم تسويه تراسلني ^^
> 
> ربي يوفقكم

----------


## noor87

شــــــــــالات بربري الشتوية للرقــــــــــــبة


منو يبيع منهم؟؟؟

----------


## نصابو

منووو تعرف حرمه تسوي كيك لززززززززززززلز .. مش كب كيك لاااا
كيك كيك خخخ يعني كيكه عوووده .. ابا اسويها حق بنت ختيه ريتاج فديتها على سلامتها ..
بلييييييييييييز ابا صور عشان اطمن اكثر من الشكل ههههههه
والطعم بعد وايد مهم
اانا من عيمانكوووووووووووووو

----------


## بنت زعل

السلام عليكم
ادور التاجره الي تبيع زيت النمل

----------


## احب العطور

السلام عليكم خواتي اريد اعرف منو من التاجرات تسوي دورات تعلم فيها صناعة البخور وعطور الفراش والبيت ياريت تراسلني عالخاص وتعطيني تفاصيل واسعار الدورة ومشكورين

----------


## shyo0o5yha

منوه تقدر توفرلي هالشنطه وتكون اصليه ..لاني يوم كنت بطلبهاا من النت من النحاسه خلصت

----------


## كشكش

بنات بغيت شباصات اصغار دلع

----------


## ميثه الحلوة

ابغي الكفرات الاستكر حق الكيرف

----------


## Fanatek

خواتي التاجرات منو فيكم تبيع ااسجادة مالت الصلاه اللي تكون وي شيله طقم ؟؟؟
اذكر مره اني شفت في المنتدى وحده تبيع سجادة صلاه منقوشه طبعة النمر و طقمها شيلة صلاه بعد طبعة نمر ؟؟؟

----------


## wadha

ابي الاساور اللي مطليه بالذهب و تنربط بخيوط - وابي شنط ماركات

----------


## عنود الشامسي

مرحبااااا
انا بغيت اكثر عن طلب 

الاول: بغيت فلاش شكله رااقي ونوعية ممتازة لريلي بيحطة فسيارة بس 8 جيجا او اكثر مو أقل عن 8 جيجا ..؟؟

الثاني: بغيت دي في دي Gummy Bear للأطفال وين بحصله ولدي يحب وااايد يطالعه وانا ابغي اشغله له فالتيلفزيون في دي في دي او حتى فالسياره ...؟؟

الثالث: بغيت الحطة اللي تنحط فوق النقاب كدلع وكشخه شفت وحده من بنات العين لابستنها وانا خاطري فيها بس ما حصلتها دورت بكل مكان بصراحه احسها اطلع الشكل انيق وراقي وهيبه

----------


## bellegirl

بغيت الحطة اللي تنحط فوق النقاب كدلع وكشخه شفت وحده من بنات العين لابستنها وانا خاطري فيها بس ما حصلتها دورت بكل مكان بصراحه احسها اطلع الشكل انيق وراقي وهيبه

----------


## أم مطر

مطلوب كفر بربري .. لحاف لسرير كنغ سايز 

حتى لو اربع قطع عادي ^_^

اللي عندها اطرش الصور مع الاسعار .. وشكرا

----------


## ماي العين

الي تبيع الصابون الي على شكل اسكريم اتراسلني

----------


## لولوةقطر

ابغي شنطة شانيل كلاسيك 

الحجم المتوسط او الكبير

لون احمر او اسود

----------


## jakleen

بغيت نقاب ظروري منو يقدر يساعدني

----------


## بنت الديـره

الغآليـآت طلبتكن ولا تردوني بغيـت شغـاب لونه ذهـبي أو وردي يكون خفيف مب دفش وايد

منو منكن تبيع في متجرها أريده ضروري عندنا عرس راسلوني لاطنشون

وبسعر ع الأقل 40 أو 50 وغير مبالغ فيه لو سمحتوا

----------


## صادقه بحبها

فديتكم انا عندي صوره بودره كانت تنباع ف لمنتدي وابا نفسها بس ماعرف اكيف احطلكم الصوره

----------


## Royal Cupcake

مطلوب الي في توقيعي ضروووووووووووري

----------


## jakleen

ياجماعه حد يقدر يوفرلي نقابات وشنط يد

----------


## كيفي اماراتية؟؟

*هلا وغلا خواااااااااااااااتي

بغيت توزيعات للبيبي او سجادة الجيب بسعر حلو ومناسب 

وياريت تاجرات من الاماااااااااااااراااااااااات

والله يوفقكم جميعاااااااااااا*

----------


## بنت الديـره

الغآليـآت طلبتكن ولا تردوني بغيـت شغـاب لونه *ذهـبي أو وردي* يكون خفيف مب دفش وايد

منو منكن تبيع في متجرها أريده ضروري عندنا عرس راسلوني لاطنشون

وبسعر ع الأقل 40 أو 50 وغير مبالغ فيه لو سمحتوا

----------


## بنت الظيت

مرحبا بناات 

بغيت العضووه الي اتبيع خلطة الدخوون البخوور جاهزه 

بلييييييز ابغيها بسرعه

----------


## أحلى ملك

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

بنات أريد الكيلوت اللى يكبر المؤخرة أبى واحد مقاس لارج ولون بيج او أوف وايت أو أبيض 

أبيه بأأأأأأأأأقصى سرررررررررررعة ممكنة 

وبسعر مناسب جداااااا

ويا ريت تكون تاجرة من الشارجة أو عجمان حتى أحصله بأسرع وقت ممكن*

----------


## أحلى ملك

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

بنات أريد الكيلوت اللى يكبر المؤخرة أبى واحد مقاس لارج ولون بيج او أوف وايت أو أبيض 

أبيه بأأأأأأأأأقصى سرررررررررررعة ممكنة 

وبسعر مناسب جداااااا

ويا ريت تكون تاجرة من الشارجة أو عجمان حتى أحصله بأسرع وقت ممكن*

----------


## nonahani

*منو التاجرة اللي تبيع ستاندات الكب كيك

بليز ردولي خبر باسمها في اقرب وقت ممكن*

----------


## بنت الديـره

بغــــــــــــيت مشــط البــف اللي ب10 دراهــم بس + مـاكينة تنظيف الاظافر اللي ب 30 درهـم + لفافات الكـيرلي بـ 50 درهــــمــ بس شفتهم عند وحده من التاجرات واسعارها حلوة مب مبالغة بليز راسلوني انا اترياكم

----------


## الحالمة2008

السلام عليكم 

بغيت مسكارا Lipocils

من شركة Talika


والسعر معقول والبضاعة سلم واستلم ما أبى تحويل وشحن 

اباااااها بأقصر مدة ظرووووووري

----------


## A12

السلام عليكم 
اخباركم بنات 

ياليت تساعدوني انا م فتره شفت موضوع عن عضوه توصل الهدايا ححتى لو برا الامارات 

والحين دورت الموضوع مالقيته 
ياليت تساعدوني بسرعه

----------


## ام الرجال

مرحبا مره قريت موضوع عن حمامات جاهزه للرحلات ولمحبي البر ممكن صاحبة الموضوع تراسلني وشكرا

----------


## الكـ دلوعة ــون

خواتي ممكن اعرف منو التاجرة اللي تبيع مشط البف ؟؟
ويزاكم الله خير

----------


## هندالظاهري

ابغي طاولات لابتوب بمراوح ضرووووووووووري 

الله لاهانكن خواتي

----------


## ام مطور

بغيت الحطة اللي تنحط فوق النقاب كدلع وكشخه شفت وحده من بنات العين لابستنها وانا خاطري فيها بس ما حصلتها دورت بكل مكان بصراحه احسها اطلع الشكل انيق وراقي وهيبه

----------


## um sahoola

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

بنات التاجرات ابغي ورق جدراان بسعر معقووول

----------


## عروسه 2009

بغيت لينكات التاجرات اللي يبيعون الكب كيك ضروري

----------


## wed

بنات منو تقدر توفرلي مانيكان ضرووووووووووووووووووري؟؟

----------


## ضحكة آلطفولة

الغاليات بغيت حد يوفر لي قمصان سوبرمان 

من القريه العالميه او اي مكان تحصلين هالقمصان يعني ^^ 

ابا 5 قمصان و القياس M 

الي تروم تراسلني ع الخاص 

و بكون شاكرهـ لها من قلبي ^^

----------


## لوليانو

أبغي ستيكرات لليدار ... 

في تاجره إتسويه .؟؟

----------


## مس كشخهـ

منو من التاجرات تبيع بجايم رجاليه ابا كميه منها

----------


## انت غـلاي

بغيت عدساات ملونه ,,

ابغي احلى نووع ويكبر العين ويطلعها غاااويه ,,

----------


## الهن2008وف

السلام عليكم 
الغاليات منو عندها الشيل الملونة الي تكون فيها كسرات
مثل شيل الكويتيات

----------


## بنت يدتها

ابى اساور بالخيوط الي بالاسامي

----------


## عسل مر

> مرحبا بناات 
> 
> بغيت العضووه الي اتبيع خلطة الدخوون البخوور جاهزه 
> 
> بلييييييز ابغيها بسرعه

----------


## mooon shj

بغيت قماصان وجنز نايس

----------


## mooon shj

بغيت جلابيات لاطفال ف فترة الاربعين

----------


## mooon shj

بغيت كفرات لاب توب

----------


## احب العطور

تاجرات بليز للمرة الثانية راح احط طلبي منو تسوي او تعرف وحدة تسوي دورات تعليم صناعة البخور وعطور الفراش ياريت تراسلوني عالخاص وتذكرولي التفاصيل ومشكورين

----------


## أم شهد2010

حبيباتي ابي جلترات ماركة اوفيس الوان مختلفه 

وابي فراشي للمكياج ... بسعر معقول

----------


## MeskDxb

الغاليات بغيت اكياس للهدايا بس بالجمله... واللون ساده بليز ..... سعر منااااسب بليز

----------


## RMAD

ابغي كب كيك وحلى كاسات مع توصيل في يوم الخميس او الجمعه ضرووووووووووووووري

----------


## mallak24

يا تاجرات ساعدوني الأسبوع اللي طاف شفت موضوع تاجره كانت عارضه قطع حرير مع شيلهم والشيل شيفون بليز بليز بليز اللي تبيع هالقطع تراسلني ضروري أبا أخذهم حق اختي العروس
والعضوات اذا شفتوا الموضوع طرشولي الرابط بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي يز

----------


## نبعة الريحان

خواتي الي يصممن تواقيع مقابل رصيد
ابا توقيع متحرك طرررر وخطير
راسلوني بليز

----------


## UM ZAYED1

> خواتي الي يصممن تواقيع مقابل رصيد
> ابا توقيع متحرك طرررر وخطير
> راسلوني بليز

----------


## um sahoola

السلام عليكم

بغييت ورق جدران فيها رسومات بسعر معقووول

----------


## دلووعه زماني

دخيلكن بنات

وخاصه تاجرات الكفرات

بغيت هالكفر ضروري 

وباسرع وقت منو تقدر توفره لي والقياس كنج سايز

والصوره موجوده بهالرابط


http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...9#post18900389

----------


## ام ميثه 2006

ابي تاجره تفصل عبايا قصات او بحرينيات 

سعر حلووووو

----------


## Symmetrical

بغيت أطلب أشيا من أمريكا وأوروبا من النت

مين ممكن توفرلي

----------


## Cookies

السلام عليكم خواتي...

أنا بغيت الكاسات الشفافه الصغيره مال السويتات! بليييييز راسلوني

----------


## ام شقاري

ابا محلى زايد..الي تسوي و تبيع ترد عليه

----------


## صاحبه الامتياز

*ابا اسم العضوه الي تقدر توفر طلبات من مواقع اجنبيه .. وتاخذ عموله 10 على مااذكر .. 

بليييييز ضروووووري*

----------


## فجر الإمارات

بنات أبا ها القوالب ضروري في أقرب وقت ممكن ولو في أشكال ثانية يكون احسن

ويا ليت الدفع سلم واستلم

----------


## ام مايد العسل

خواتي بغيت الحصالة الذكية

----------


## ماما سلطان

سمعت عن الحصاله الذكيه- بغيت اعرف شكلها ومنو اتبيعها وابكم

----------


## دفآ سنيني

مرحبااااااا


فديتكن بغيت حد من التاجرات يوفرن لي هالشنطتين بلييييييييييز








يااا ليييييت فاسرررع وقت.. واذا مستخدمات استخدام بسيط مب مشكله ..

----------


## mooon shj

بغيت كفرات لاب توب

----------


## mooon shj

ابغي قمصان وجنزات

----------


## أم شهد2010

ابي بسكويت عين الجمل اللي 70 درهم ، 70 حبه ...

وياليت بالنوتيلا والتوفي

----------


## mooon shj

*ابغي المشد اللي ينلبس لجسم كامل 

ويكون سلم واستلم لان اسهل عليه بدال مااسير واحول*

----------


## RMAD

ابغي كب كيك وحلى كاسات مع توصيل في يوم الخميس او الجمعه ضرووووووووووووووري

----------


## ستايلش قيييرل

أبي ورق جدران 

ماريده قطع .. اباه يكون حق الجدار كاامل مب مقطوع

باللون البني .. والزهري 
ونقوشات راقية هب مال يهال

----------


## يتيمة 555

خواتي منو اتبيع المكينة اللي نقدر انسوي فيها 6 او 8 نكهات نحن نختارها .... 

هي تقريبا سعرها 200 او 250 وهي اتحطلنا اللي نحن نختاره من شوربات ومشروبات ساخنة ......؟؟؟

----------


## بنت الديـره

اكسسوارات مثل شغـابات وأســاور حـق سهـرات مش أطفـال ولونهـم *وردي أو ذهبــي* ضروري لاتتأخرون

----------


## كلاسيكية

السلام عليكم
لو سمحتوا بغيت السيارة الالكترونية الي تمشي ع الجدار وبجميع الجهااات..

الجاد يرد عليه بليييز

وشكرا

----------


## عذوورة

منو تبيع بلوزات طويلة للركبة والكم طويل
شرات الجاكيت وبسعر حلو
اللي عندها بليز تراسلني

----------


## قلوب العذارى

بغيت بزم حلوه ومن الاشكال اليديده

----------


## ام رفاه

بغيت حلويات للتوزيعات

----------


## bnotat

السلام عليكم خواتي..

في تاجره كانن عندها اكسسوارات الاطفال ( حلق و سلسله و خاتم) على شكل فواكه..

بلييز بغيت أطلب منها لأنه بنات أختي طالبي مني..

----------


## um sahoola

السلام عليكم

بغيت قمييص النوم على شكل ارنوب وبسعر الحلو

والسموحة

----------


## فجر الإمارات

بنات أبا ها القوالب ضروري في أقرب وقت ممكن ولو في أشكال ثانية يكون احسن

وإلي تعرف رابط التاجرة إلي توفرها تخبرني
الله يرضا عليكم

----------


## M!ss Sw!ft

السلام عليكم خواتي التاجرات

بنات دبي ابا فزعتكن.....

ابا رقم اتصالات معين بس هو شبكة دبي وانا من سكان بوظبي وما اروم ايي دبي هالفترة... 
والرقم "غير مستخدم".... بس خاطري فيه لانه يشبه رقمي الحالي تقريبا..

بليز اللي تروم توفره لي تراسلني عالخاص وبعطيها الرقم اللي اباه..
وان شاء الله مابنختلف عالسعر^^

والسموحه ^^

----------


## نبعة الريحان

ابا التاجره اللي كانت عارضه رسوم الكرتون الجديمه
بلييييييييييييييييييييز

----------


## منصوريه العين

السلام عليكم

انا من ثلاث ايام حصلت موضوع وايد حلو


كانت عضوة تبيع جلابيات وايد حلوة بكثير الوان منها الاصفر والازرق والاسود والوان ثانية كان سعر الجلابيات 

250درهم وكانت حاطة نوعين من المقاسات بس اسم الغضوة انا نسيته بالضبط هي ظني كان اسمها يا بنوتة يا 

مزيونة وكانت حاطة عرض هالجلابيات عندها في التوقيع


بس المشكلة هذاك اليوم اللي كنت ابغي اتواصل وياها كنت نسيت باس المنتدى وبعد يوم تذكرت الباس ودخلت المنتدى والحين من يومين ادورها عشان اتواصل وياها بس ما حصلتها

----------


## miss.floower

مراحب ..
بغيت التاجرات إلي يخيطن عبي ..
إلي عندها تراسلني ع الخاص ..

----------


## dala3 reemany

منو تقدر اتوفرلي شنطة شانيل اللي هاالشكل ؟؟ 

بس الحجم الكبير تراااسلني .. وياريت سعر حلووووو يكون ..

----------


## miss.floower

مرحبا ...
ابا منكان الإيجار لمدة اسبوع فقط ..
ودفع عن طريق سلم وستلم ...
ضروووووووووري بسرعه ....

----------


## ام رفاه

قفازات راقيه لو سمحتوا

----------


## uae_market

السلام عليكم والرحمه
شحالكم ؟ خواتي التاجرات او التجار مهما يكون المهم ... الفزعه يا التاجرات 

طبعا هذي اول مشاركه لي ف ها المنتدى واتمنى انكم اتفيدوني وانا في انتظار ردودكم الحلوووه 

المطلـــــــــوب : مشدات اندونيسيه طبعا اللونين الابيض والاسود الطوور عشر امتار والعرض تقريبا شبرين كواليتي عالي انا حصلت بس ابي اشوف منافسات يعني ابا اطلب بالجمله ع الاقل من الدرزن وفوق والي تقدر اتوفر لي الكميه المطلوبه وباقل الاسعار اتقولي .. 

او لو ما عندها مانع ادلني ع وحده من التاجرات اتبيع ها المنتج ... وان شاءالله اتردون عليه باسرع وقت 

والسموحه ع الازعاج 

وهذي صوره للمنتج ... نفسها اول شوي غيرها بس اتكون كواليتي عالي وطولها عشر امتار 

وربي يحفظكم

----------


## mooon shj

بغيت دلاال حلوه 

اللي عنها تراسلني ع الخاص

----------


## kash5ah_girl

السلاااااااااااام عليكم


خواتي التاجرات ياريت الي تقدر توفر لي

_مكينة تنظيف للسيارة و مدخن للسيارة و ملطف للسيارة و اي ملحقات ثانية للسيارة_

ياريت تراسلتي عالخااااااااص 

و شكرااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## O_O!

بناااااات اللي عندهااا كتالوج سوووووع ماركاااااااات يلييييييت تراسلني ع الخااااااااااص

ضرؤؤري باقرب وققققققققققققت

----------


## toto 3sal

السلام عليكم

بنات منوترومتوفر لي الكاب الحراري .. بليزززززززززززززززززززززززززز

----------


## اسبريـــــــن

مرحبا الغاليات 
انا ولادتي في اول 3 ان شاااااء الله 

و اريد ظروووووري جدا:
لبس راقي جدا للمستشفى و الاستقباااال مقاسي مديم لارج
و معاااه من نفس الخامة او الفكرة قطعة افرشها على السرير
و و بعد من نفس الفكرة طقم للبيبي
و اذا تقدر بعد توزيعات من نفس الالوان 

علما بانها بنوتة ان شا الله 

بليييييييييييز لا تهملون طلبي 
ارييييييييييييده ظروووووي

----------


## مريوم11

بنات أبا ها القوالب ضروري في أقرب وقت ممكن ولو في أشكال ثانية يكون احسن

وإلي تعرف رابط التاجرة إلي توفرها تخبرني
الله يرضا عليكم
اما بعد أبي الله يخليكم..........

----------


## كوين فاشن

*بناااااااااااااااااااات



منو عندها مجمووعه زيت الحـــوووت !!




شامبو وبلسم وكل شئ ؟!!



فــي وحده وياي ع الخاص تبـــااااا




بـــس انا ما أوفـــر هالاشياء !!!!




بلييييييييييييز التجوووره اللي اتبيع هالاشياء اترااااااااااااااااااسلني بأسرع وووقت !




بعطيها بيانات الزبووونه ^___^




وشكرا*

----------


## ام المزيون

هــــــــــــــلا

اممممممـ !!! بغيت الحجاب الكويتي !!! يعني مو الطريقه لالا .. الحجاب نفسه !
لاني قريت انه ينباع جاهز الحين .... !

ههههههه ! ماعرف اذا فهمتوا علي ولا ... !

----------


## HeartCandy

بنااااات منو تسوي توزيعات حلوة و راقية و غريبة للبيبي بليز تراسلني بسرعة ضروووري

----------


## EYES

هلا حبيباتي بغيت من هل الماسك الحمالات

----------


## فتاة الشاطئ

اهليييييييييييييييين

في وحده من التاجراااااااات كاااااااااااانت تبيع مكينه تفرم اللحم المفروووووم منو يعرفهاااااااا؟؟؟

تشكراااااااات للجميع

----------


## ورد شوق

شحالكم


بنات ابي وحده اتبيع المشد الاندونيسي ابغيه ضروري

----------


## gabgirl

منو تبيع الروج الزهري الجريء

ابــــــااااااه :13 (36):

----------


## little kitten

صبايا قبل فترة شايفة عضوة في المنتدى تبيع بجامات للرياييل واليهال ..

ربيعتي تباها هدية حق ريلها وولدها ..

عرفتو يعني نفس البجاما للياهل وأبوه ..

----------


## pretty gir

هلا الغاليات

منو من العضوات اللي اتسوي كب كيك و اتحط اشكال عليهن مثل ( ladybird..etc
plzzzz i want her

----------


## NAMES

ابغي صمغ الكرستال

----------


## um-beereg3

منو تبيع شنط ماركه بس يكون سعرها بين 500 و800 

ترد عليه ع الخاص

----------


## الريم11

بنات أمنو العضوه اللي تسوي ورد وأطرشه للخارج 
أباها ضروري 
اللي تعرفها تخبرني بليييييييز

----------


## 3yoOon

مرة اشتريت نقابين من عند وحدة ماذكر شو اسمها 

اظنها من العين كانت والنقاب شكله شوي غيير وغريب عن باجي النقابات
كله مطاط مب ربط

ياريت الي تعرفها تراسلني اباها ضروري

----------


## فوووز

بغيت من هالبناطلين الي تكون وسييييييييييييعة من تحت و من فوق عادية... شي منها استرج و قطن أنا أبا القطن ^^

----------


## أم شهد2010

خواتي بغيت رابط التاجره اللي تبيع قطع الحرااير مع شيلهن للعراايس ضرووري 

الله يخليكم اللي تعرف ترسل لي الراابط 

ما تقصرون

----------


## بنوتـــهـ

بغيت الحطة اللي تنحط فوق النقاب كدلع وكشخه شفت وحده من بنات العين لابستنها وانا خاطري فيها بس ما حصلتها دورت بكل مكان بصراحه احسها اطلع الشكل انيق وراقي وهيبه

----------


## عذاب_العين

منو التاجره
إلي تبيع بطانيات الشتآء إلي تنلبس
ومشكوورين

----------


## نصابو

ابا 
بجامه 
حقيه وحق بنات ختيه 
يعني نبا نطقم هههههههههههههههههههه
انا عمريه22 يعني البس مديم او سموول ..
بنات ختيه
وحده عمرها 3 سنوات
والثانيه 10 شهور ..
وابا بعد حق ولد ختيه عمره اربع سنوات
اللي عندها بجايم غاويه تراسلنيه .
والسعر مش مهم ... المهم الكوالتي .. ومابا مال مصانع عيمان خخخخ ولا مال منصووور خخ تراني اعرف

----------


## فتاة الشاطئ

في وحده تبيع قهوه من ايد امهااا 

طرشواا لي الرابط

----------


## شوكليت توي

التاجرة الي عندها نقاب ومن فوقه غشوة بليز تراسلني

او الي تعرفها تطرشلي رابطها 

ويزاكن الله خير

----------


## بنت الريم

السلام عليكم

وين اقدر اطلب ميداليه فيها رقم السياره اللي ابيها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## miss.vip.

منوه من تاجرات توصل الورد لبراااا

----------


## محتاجة قلب

خواتي التاجرات منو فيكم يبيع قطع حرير

ياليت تراسلوني ع الخاص وإذا ممكن بالصور

----------


## محتاجة قلب

ومنو منكم تقدر توفرلي منتجات ايفا مثل ماسك ايفا بي وايت والكريم الليلي وكريم النهار

يكون التوصيل فالإمارات سلم واستلم مب حوالة للخارج إذا ممكن

----------


## fifi_girl

أباااا قمصاان حلوة الي من كوريا و يابان بلييييييييييييز تراسلني ^___^ !!

----------


## جنون راك

بغيت كفرات للبلاك بيري بولد وكيرف بس ماركات بس من كل شكل 3حبات...وياليت تراسلني التاجره على الخاص بس بسعر معقول...جنون راك

----------


## elegant store

بغيت مانيكان حوامل  :Frown:

----------


## نسيم المطلعيه

ابا عود معطر ريحته تفر الراس فر ...

----------


## mooon shj

بغيت شنط حلوه ليد وبسعر معقول 

اللي عندها تراسلني ع الخاص

----------


## RMAD

منو تبيع بجايم سبورتيه لليهالووووووه

عمر سنه وسنتين

اللي تكون بنطلون وجاكيت . .

----------


## وصلاويه حيل

منو من التاجرات اللي متوفر عندها البرواز مال الاطفال اللي نطبع فيه ايدها أو ريلها 
ضروري خواتي قبل شهر 2

----------


## دلوعة 2005

أبي أعرف منو التاجرتين الي بالمنتدى يبيعون أساور الميني عقال 
ياريت الي يعرف يراسلني على الخاص

----------


## حــــلاوه

بغيت ملف العضوة zra اتوقع جي نكها اللي تبيع جلابيات ابا اطلب عنها جلابيه

----------


## red apple

*بناات الي تبيع قمصاان و شنط حلوااات و هـيك حق الجامعة تخبرررني بليييز 
انا فيااسي اكس اكس اكس اكس اكس سموول خخخخخ*

----------


## دلوعة مام

بنات بغيت وحده تبيع ملابس بستايل كوري او ياباني جيه يعني 
او سوالف كيوت .., يعني سوالف ال تنييجر

----------


## moon_20002

التاجرات الغاليات ابي التاجرة اللي تبيع الأكمام اللي فآخرها دانتيل وفصوص

----------


## امل المستقبل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

التاجرات الي يسون تواقيع متحركه تواصلو وياي على الخاص

وشكرا

----------


## za3oMa

*عزيزاتي اريد حد ايوفرلي ديدرونت الرجالي ميليون الاسطواني الذهبي*

----------


## ام حمد123

COLOR="Purpleحابه اشتري قطع 
كيمري وقطن مع شيلهن 
ويكون سعر مناسب"  :Rasool1: ][/COLOR]

----------


## ريماني 1

منو التاجرة اللي توفر مقاييس الملاعق والأكواب

----------


## نجمة متالقة

من يومين شفت وحدة تبيع خلطة الفلافل مع الجهاز ب 15 وينها الي تعرفها بليز تخبرني

----------


## ام الغيث

اريد رابط التاجرة رويال ديزاين ضروري

----------


## بين نارين

بنات منو تقدر اتوفر لي خيمه الساونا!

=)

----------


## ملكت-حياتي

خوآآآتي بغيت هالاشياء و يااليت تاجره وحده تقدر توفرهم لي كلهم 

* اله الرسم ع الظفر اللي مع المناكير 

* كريم بارتنر لاف للتخسيس

* رولات الشعر الامريكيه 

* المنتج اللي يشل الشعر بدون حف و لا حلاوه 

و مثل ما اخبرتكم ابا تاجره وحده تقدر توفرهم لي

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

اوف
ابى ابى 
شي يمتن خدودي
اباها كانها منفوخه
تعبت

----------


## قلب العطار

ابا وحد تسوي كب كيك في قطـــــــــــــــــــــــــــر بليييييييييز .. وعليه دزاينات حلوة حق حفلة ملجه بليز اللي تقدر تراسلني على الخاص .. وبغيت التاجرات اللي يطرشون ورد لاي مكااان ..

----------


## عذوورة

منو تقدر توفرلي شراتهم وبسعر حلو
بليز اللي عندها تراسلني ضرووووري

----------


## mozani

هلا خواتي التاجرات منوو تقدر تطلبلي الاشياء اللي اباهن من برا بس ماتاخذ عموله واايد
وتفهمني بكم و جيه 

بلييييييز ضرووووووووري

----------


## ام غـلا

*منو التاجرة اللي تبيع شنط ماركة ؟؟؟*

----------


## طيف_uae

البنات اللي يصممن logo وشعارات احترافيه بليز راسلوني ظروووووووووووووووري

----------


## غلا المزاريع

يا جمااااعه ابا زيت النمل ضروري

بليز

----------


## خالتي قماشة

ابا لفافات (رولات) الشعر ضرووووووووووووووووووووووووري

عطوني اسامي التاجرات اللي يبيعونهن

----------


## وحده زعلانه

اريد وحده تسويلي توقيع متحرك وبزنس كارد

----------


## ام عبدالرحمن1

الغاليات من تبيع المشد الاندونيسي بسرعة ارجوكم ويكون سعرة مش مبالغ فيه

----------


## Fation color

أنا بعد بغيت المشد الأندونيسي بلييييز ع الخاص

----------


## أم مطر

جاكيت للاولاد عمر 5 _ 6 سنوات

----------


## جنون راك

بغيت العاكس الي يخص البلاك بيري بولد .. بس كمية تقريبا 15 حبة بس بسعر معقووول عاد

----------


## عنود الشامسي

انا بغيت قطط حلوين هذيلا اللي فيهم شعر وااايد وكيوت او كلب صغير شكله حلوه وكيوت وفيهم شعر وااايد ؟؟؟
اتمنى اللي عندها طلبي اطرشلي الصور بليييييييييز

----------


## همس الإمارات

بغيت جلابيات دنتيل للمرابي تفصيل او جاهز بشرط يكون مرتب وحلو

----------


## بنت زعل

السلام عليكم
ادور التاجره الي اتبيع طقم حق المربيات

----------


## العمودية

مراحب
انا ابغي قميص نوم لعروس لاول ليله مع روب بس ما ابغي القمصان اللي يسوونها في المصانع شريت منها وندمت وايد

----------


## رمال الامارات

ابى الجهاز الزغيرون مال تصغير الخشم وتعديل شكلها لانى اعرف بنات استخدموه والحين اوكيه ابى الاصلى اليبانى

----------


## عموديه وافتخر

في عضوه كانت تبيع بوكسات فيها عطور وسجادة عروق العود مالبوكس مكتوب فيه ابيات شعريه ابي منهم

----------


## أحلام علي

منو التاجرة الي تبيع ريبان

=(

عيزت وانا ادورها

كنت طالية

1 فضي عاكس

و2 ذهبي عاكس وخليت البيانات باسم ربيعتي وربيعتي ماقدرت تستلمهم

><

----------


## حقيقة سراب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الطلب الأول

بغيت زفه شعريه ما تزيد عن 500 درهم بالاسماء

سبب اختياري لهذا السعر انه ما ابغي اكلف على زوجي اكثر من طاقته

الطلب الثاني

ابا حد يصمملي بطاقه دعوه للعرس وما تكون سعر الحبه اكثر من 7 او 8 دراهم 
وانا ابا 250 بطاقه

وجزاكن الله خير

----------


## عيون_الورد

ربيعتي تبا حد من العين يسوي لها كب كيك 

هي تبا 30 حبه والمناسبه شهر 2 

اعرف تاجرات شغلهم حلو بس هي تبا من العين لان الكميه بسيطه 

اللي تعرف حد ياليت تخبرني

----------


## الهن2008وف

ابي حرمه اتسوي بسكوووووووووووووووووووووووت

----------


## بنت الديـره

مشــط البـف علبتين ب 20 درهم فقط 

+

جهــــــــــــــاز تنــظيف الأظافـر الجـديد اللي بـ 30 درهم بس

اسعار مش مبالغة للي عندها تراسلني ع طوووول وبالصور لو سمحتوا مستعيلة واااااااايد

----------


## انا ملاك

خواتي بغيت التاجره الي تسوي حلويات 
وتكون من المنطقة الشرقية 

انا مره شفت وحده تسوي حلويات اشكالهم حلوه وكاتبه انها من الفجيره

ومدحولي وحده تسوي حلويات من خورفكان 

فأي حد يعرف يرسلي رساله ابغيهن ضروووووووووووووووووري

----------


## همس الإمارات

ابغي تاجرة تفصل جلابيات دنتيل راقية للربى

----------


## أم مطر

> جاكيت للاولاد عمر 5 _ 6 سنوات

----------


## أم راشــــــد

خواتي منوه اتروم اتوفرلي او انها اتبيع قطاعات الدونتز Donuts Cutter ؟

----------


## ام المزيون

ابي وحده تمكيج بالبيت.. بغيت ليوم الجمعه 


,,, بوظبي ,,,

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

بغيت العلب الشفافة الي يسون فيها التوزييعااات 
دخيييييييييييلكم بسرعه وين القااهم ولا اي تاجرة اتبيعهم

----------


## ..V!P..

مطلووب ملابس نووم حلووه ..وبيجاماات كيووت وتنانير قصير بـ اسعار معقوله ..تقريبا 60 70

تقريبا شرات هالاشكال

----------


## roqaya99

أنا بغيت العطور مال شنطة الايد قوم بو 30 مل
بغيت ماركه كريستيان ديور وشانيل ولانكوم وكارتير

----------


## وحده زعلانه

ابغي وحده تسوي كب كيك بس تكووووووون فبوووووظبي لاني ماريد وايد كميه بسيطه ..بس تكون لذييييييذه وبأشكال حلوه

----------


## برق لمع

ابا من هالعربه بسعر معقول لون ازرق او اي لون يناسب الاولاد
بس بسرعه في حدود هاليومين

----------


## أم مطر

> جاكيت للاولاد عمر 5 _ 6 سنوات


+ عبايات اعراس ومناسبات .. ضروري خواتي يزاكن الله خير

----------


## meerosa

بنت خالي اشترت من احدى التاجرات من المنتدى كحال بماء زمزم اهو مب بودره ياي على شكل كوره وكريمي ((مب بودره))بس اهي ما تذكر اسم التاجره ...بليييز اللي تعرف التاجره اللي تبيع الكحال اتقولي

----------


## كتكوته21

*جهاز شمع وادواته 

ملح يوكو درزن

زيت الترمس

صابونه سحريه درزن*

----------


## حواء 2003

ابي جهاز تقوية الارسال للوايرليس {الشامل}

----------


## أم مطر

> جاكيت للاولاد عمر 5 _ 6 سنوات


+ عبايات اعراس ومناسبات .. قياس الصدر 22 او 23 والطول 160 

ضروري خواتي يزاكن الله خير

----------


## وصلاويه حيل

السلام عليكم خواتي 
بغيت وحده تسويلي جلابيات للمستشفى ضروري وتخصلي اياهم بسرعه ,,, تعاملت مع وحده واليوم يدوب خلصت الكفر والجلابيات لين ما ترجع بعد 10 أيام ,, وهاي ايامي أخاف اربي في أي لحظه ,,, 

لا تبخلون عليه أنا شفت وحده مسويه جلابيات خبال بس ماعرف شو اسمها ,,, كانت عارضه جلابيه احمر وبيج 
وحد كريمي وبني وفي جلابيه بلفسجيه ,,, 

أنتظر ردكم خواتي ,,,, ومشكووووووووووووورين

----------


## cute ^_^

منو تبيع زيت النمل الاصلي >> اللي يخفف شعر الجسم

----------


## قلبي_نساك

مرحبا بنات 

ابغي اللينك مال ملف العضوة ديور
ضرووووري

----------


## سكوكه

ابي خافي الحواجب BN

----------


## **أمة الله**

ادور على صابونة الجوري
اللي تبيعه تراسلني على الخاص خواتي

----------


## شمايل_دبي

سلام عليكم بنات
انا ابا امتن الصراحه و اللي عندها حبوب فتح الشهيه او اي شي يمتن تراسلني عالخاص 
بس ماريد الحبووب الصينيه بليييز ابا شي يكون طبيعي و كله اعشاب طبيعيه 
اترياااكم بنات ادري ما بتخذلوووني  :Smile:

----------


## al3ashgah

هلا بنات شحالكن,,

بغيت كتاب الطبخ الاندونيسسي,,ضروووري

----------


## مزروعية القلب

ابي خافي الحواجب BN

----------


## Qayedi

ابا اطقم الماس او ذهب اصفر

----------


## بنت الغربيه

مرحبا حباايبي منوتقدر توفر لي الة المشي وتكون رخصيه شوي ^^ 

اطرش لي ع الخااص

----------


## دلوعة مام

هلا خواتي ..., 

لو سمحتوا بغيت اعرف اذا وحده تبيع هلهوبات ملونة وساده مب اللي حق الاطفال 

يعني حق وحده عمرها 18 سنة جيه 
اللي تعرف بليز تتواصل وياي عالخاص

----------


## هدية ربي

اريد عطر رجالي ماركة وتكون ريحته حلوه ضروري

انا ما عرف شي فالعطور رجالية

----------


## سهاوي

منو التاجرات اللي يبيعن شراشف

----------


## ام سلطآن

ابغي فستان لاعرس اخويه بس يكون فخخخخم وراااقي وحلووو وسعره حلوو بعد

----------


## سهاوي

> منو تقدر اتوفرلي هالكاكاو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ضروووووووووووري ..  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> الكيسه ب 25 درهم


انا ابا بعدددددددددددددددد

----------


## L.F.Girl

منو التاجرة إلي عندها لوحات جدارية أعتقد أنه من رسمها

ياليت تراسلوني بسرررررررررررررررررررعه

----------


## حبيبتي م

ابغي استكرات جدار ممكن تراسلني اللي عندها

----------


## ظبيانية طر

ابى ماكيرات ميكابهم طرررر وماعليه كلام

----------


## O_O!

بنااات دخيلكم بغيييييت تووزيعات للمولود الجديد للمستشفى (( ولــــــد))

ضرؤؤؤؤؤؤري خلآلآل هاليوومين ~,

----------


## L.F.Girl

منو التاجرة إلي عندها لوحات جدارية أعتقد أنه من رسمها

ياليت تراسلوني بسرررررررررررررررررررعه

----------


## Wonderful Mum

بغييت وحده تخييط جلابيات للبييت مع شيلهن .. ويكووونن اشياء حلوه

----------


## شـمـوخ

مطلوب عدسات توتي رماديه + زرقا

----------


## شيخة الدلوعات

منو من التاجرات تقدر توفرلي كتاب الطبخ مترجم بالاثيوبي ؟؟؟؟ بلييييييييييييييييييز اررررررررررررجنت فديتكم ^^

----------


## روح قاليها

بليز أبا كب كيك وسويتات حلوه وراقيه وياريت لو شيء صور

----------


## كسوله

بغيت شنط لحفظ المكياج بس ما تكون وايد كبيره شرات الللي تبيعهن ام الميث

----------


## ام ال مكتوم

لو سمحتوا بغيت رقم من الاتصالات يكون ثلاثي ولا رباعي بس يكون رخيص ويديد ويكون مدفوعه يعني ببطاقه ادخل الرصيد

----------


## أم مييد

السلام عليكم 



فديتكن اللي عندها *فساتين حمل* من تصميم المصممين اللي ذكرتهم ....او على مستوى راقي من التصميم والتفصيل ..................


اماتو
جوليا دوماني
ازرا
مايكل
روكي

بشرط يكون الفستان يديد وفيه شغل كريستالات وقصات يديده....


اللي عندها ...ترسل لي الصور على الخاص ...مع تفاصيل المقاس والاسعار ..............

يفضل للبيع

----------


## noor87

*مين تقدر توفرلي iphone من الانترنت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## سهاوي

منو التاجره اللي تبييع منطاد الصغيير بالشمووع!!!!!!
ساعدوني

----------


## دلع القمر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

منو التاجرة اللي تبيع استشوار شرات مال الصالون

----------


## عذوورة

منو تقدر توفرلي جاكيت اسود طويل للركبة

----------


## ابدا2008ع

مرحبا <<< ما عليكم امارة
بغيت اطقم ولادة يعني المدس ويه الشنطة وبسعر مناسب... ياريت التاجرات اللي يسونه يراسلوني ضروري
وبغيت سجادات الجيب وبسعر الجملة.... ياريت التاجرات المواطنات اللي يبيعنه لا يتاخرن علي ضروووووووووري

----------


## ملكت-حياتي

بغيت شنط للميكب متوسطه تكون 
و كوايه شعر سراميك اصليه

----------


## Ameena841

مررررحبا
بنات أبا وحدة تسوي كيييييييك روووووعة خلال هالاسبوع اباها شرات هاي مثلا



[IMG]http://www.*****.com/cookportal/images/cookimages/mona12.jpg[/IMG]

وابا الي تبيع آلة المشي بسعر حلووو خلال هالاسبوع بعد بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييز

----------


## بنت ابوها79

البحث جاري على سياره فورويل بسعر حلوو ومعقوول

----------


## عالم المطبخ

هلا االغاليات بغيت التاجرة الي اتسوي شعر باسم اليه تبينا

----------


## سآآآآآرة

اشحالكن الغاليات 
وين اقدلا احصل البناطلين الاسكيني 
هني فالمنتدى عند اي تاجره

----------


## بأول السلم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته هلا خواتي لو سمحتوا من تقدر توفرلي الكراتين او الصندوق اللي احط فيه الكيك والقاعدة اللي احط عليها الكيك دورت بكل بوظبي مااااحصلت 
بكون شاااكرة  :Smile:

----------


## mooon shj

ابا عطور ودخون ريحتهم خفيفه وتثبت في الملابس لمده ايام

----------


## بنت نت

ابا حد تشتري لي مجموعة اغراض وطبعا لها عموله هي تحددها

----------


## أم حمد 1

*ابا التاجرة اللي تبيع التحاميل الملحية للمربية ضرووووووري 

ويا ليت اطرشولي ع الخاص ان عرفتوها او اللي عندهااا لاني ما ادش المواضيع والمنتدى واااايد


شكراااا*

----------


## حمية ز. كلباء

بغيت جلابيات فخمة لملجة اختي

عاااجل المقاس سمول الين ميديم

والثاني لارج

----------


## بنت نت

ابي اعرف منو من التاجرات تبيع استكرات الجدران وتكون بسعر معقول

----------


## سبحآن آلله

آريــد بدي سبونج بوب وسوبر مآن ..

وآللي تقدر توفره لي .. ترآسلني عآلخآص 
بليييييييييييييييييز

----------


## dxb-bride

ادور وحده عندها توزيعات راقيه للصغاريه وللحريم وللبنات

*يعني حلويات والعاب باربي او سيارات او دباديب حق الصغاريه وحق الحريم شي يديد ومميز مثلا nail polish توزيعات او عطور وكريمات او دخون او اكسيسوارات نظارات شمسيه او توك ميداليات ميك اب يعني يكونن بطريقه للتوزيع شرا الهدايا*
او حتى هدايا funny كل شي شكل يعني بس بطريقه حلوه!!
_
اللي عندها شي جاهز او بتخلصلي اياه خلال اسبوع تراسلني عالخاص بليز_

*وادور الشموع الامنه اللي تشتغل بالبطاريه ابا كميه 20 حبه تقريبا!!

وابا اسال اذا في وحده تطبع صور بوسترات او احجام كبيره وبتخلص هالويك وبسعر معقول!!*

بليز تراسلني عالخااااااااص وبسسسسسسرعه لوول

والسموحه^_^

----------


## كشيخة

بليييييز بغيت اعرف منو التاجرة اللي كانت تبيع اساور الميني عقال؟؟؟

اللي تعرف تخبرني عالخاص

----------


## أنثى / ..

ابا كفرات بلاك بيري بولد .. تكون مميزه وحلوه مب السااده ! 
واسعار معقوله !

----------


## نصابو

اليوم عنديه كم طلب ..
ابا سجادة الجيب بسعر حلووو ومعقووووووووول .. ابا اسوي توزيعات حق بنت ختيه .. يعني ابا عليها كلام حلووو

وابا المنطــــــــاد هاللي يطير لوووووووووووووول حق عيال ختيه اذا عيبنيه السعر بشتري كميه .. 

منو بتوفر ليه وبكوون شاكره لها ^_^
نتواصل فالخاص ^_^

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

بغيت التاجرة الي كانت اتبيع

فلاش ع شكل نعاال و بطيخ ومادري شو

----------


## سهاوي

منو عنده اسكرات اللي نفس ورق الجدران .؟

----------


## bellegirl

أبــــغى تاجرة تسوي لي توقـــــــيع ^__^

----------


## نبعة الريحان

> أبــــغى تاجرة تسوي لي توقـــــــيع ^__^


انا بعد

----------


## glbe

التاجرات اللي بتروم توفرلي قمصان كيوت من تايلند ا كوريا

ياليت تتواصل معااايه

----------


## Ameena841

بغييييييييت كيكة روعة خلال هالاسبوع الثلاثاء أو قبل وابا محاشي واكلات حلوة 
وابا جهاز المشي بسعر حلو بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز
ونا من بوظبي

----------


## MB4EVER

بليز أبغي التشقير الطبيعي ألي بالكركم 

بلييييييييييييز

----------


## كريستال

منو تقدر توفر لي مانيكان الراس فقط بدون ملامح .. ضروري تجورات ..
وشكراااا ..

----------


## Dreamer

أبغي كلف ..شرايط ..اي شي كيووووووت ويتركب ع الثياااب او العبي بليـــــــــز إلي عندها تراسلنييييييي

----------


## ندى المطر

حبيباتي أبي اللي تبيع النعل الأمريكيه

وقياساتها كبيره 

سااااعدووووني عندي مناسبه 

الله يساعد اللي يساعدني

----------


## ميثه الحلوة

اشتريت نقاب من تاجره فيه مطاط والنقاب طبقات بس نسيت اسمها وابغي اطلب بعد منها

----------


## دلوعه الموت

ابا كفر كامل من جدام وورا يعني للبلاك بيري الكيرف
الوان واشكال حلوة

----------


## أم ود!د

ابغي قلم الحنا باللون الاسود

----------


## عذيج الريم

سلام الله عليكم 

بغيت وحده تبيع اطقم للبيبي من سليب باق وشنطة وفراش للمستشفى وفراش للياهل ومن هالسوالف يعني وبغيت اشوف الصور لو سمحتم

----------


## ارمانيه

مرحبا بغيت كميه من ملابس النوم الحرير بس اريدها حق محل اريد كميه واريد التاجره تراعيني

واريد نعوووووول وجواتي بالكميات مع اخر سعر

----------


## سارة -22

ابغي نقاب مع الغشوة ويكون تفصيل والغشوة تكون طبقات 
واللي اتفصل اتراسلني على الخاص

----------


## noonah

مرحباااااااااا خواتي

كان في تاجره تفصل فساتين رااقيه للبنوتات واعتقد هيه من السعووديه

حد يعرفهاااا؟؟ واريد رااابطتها بليييييييييييييز

----------


## MB4EVER

وينكم أبا تشقير الكركم بليز

----------


## glbe

ابى قطع حرير

----------


## $شـؤآآقــي$

*مــراااحب ابا شــنطــة للجــامعه او الثانويــة 
ضروري المدرسه بعد 14 يوم
وشكـــراا*

----------


## glbe

ابى شنطه مجهزه بالمكيــآج لماركه معروفه من المكياج

وبسعر معقول ..*

----------


## سهاوي

مرحبا

منو عنده شنط غريبه حق المدرسه اختي كبيره مب صغيره يعني مب سوالف باربي

ومنو ممكن يسويلي شي غريب ابا اسوي شي غريب حق صديقتي ف عيد ميلادها " من حيث تغليف الهديه وهالسوالف" يكون شي مبتكر ويديد

----------


## اورونامين سي

لو سمحتوا ابغي اعرف التاجره اللي مسويه عرض ع 4آلات ب250 درهم
آلة مساج القدمين 
آلة مساج الوجه
آلة مساج الجسم
آلة بخار الوجه

----------


## عذيج الريم

سلام الله عليكم 

بغيت وحده تبيع اطقم للبيبي من سليب باق وشنطة وفراش للمستشفى وفراش للياهل ومن هالسوالف يعني وبغيت اشوف الصور لو سمحتم

----------


## nonahani

منو اللي تبيع السلال القش والاطباق القش

ارجو الرد للاهميه

----------


## فرآشة رآكـ

اباا تيشيرتاات و قمصاان و بدياات
منو يبيييع؟

----------


## عسلهم كلهم

ابحث عن قمصان نوم.....
وهدايا زوجيه

----------


## خالتي قماشة

بنات منو من التاجرات تقدر توفرلي الميني عقال؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## يا رب لك م

السلام عليكم والرحمة 

خواتي بغيت من اللي تقدر توفر لي قطع تراسلني 
بس ابا القطع تكوون مخططة طولياا وألوانها حلووة واباها تكوون قطن بس مب الخفيف القطن اللي لونها ما يخترب عقب الغساال 
وابا بعد قطع تكوون مربعات يعني اشكال حلووة مب وروود ورسمات فكتورية 

وربي يوفق الجمييع ان شاء الله

----------


## ارمانيه

انا اريد وحده من تاجرات الامارات توفرلي احذيه راقيه في حدود 200 درهم حتى لو من المولات ابي كمبه كبيره ولها نسبه طبعا بتعامل وياها ع طول لاني ابي تفتح محل

----------


## عشق القلوب

من اسبوع شفت تاجرة مسوية تنزيلات واتبيع شورتات حرارية بقياسات مختلفة بس للحين ادور الموضوع ومب قادرة احصله
بليز اللي تعرف التاجرة او حصلت موضوعها ترد علي

وشكرا

----------


## ارمانيه

بنات ابي وحده من التاجرات توفرلي جواتي راقيات وانيقات انا عندي محل وابي اخذ كميه ابيهم في حدود 180 درهم ونازل وبتعامل وياها ع طول وبيكون لها نسبه حلوه بس بشرط يكونون راقيات حتى لومن مولات واريد صورهم بعد

----------


## غزالةبغداد

السلام عليكم ياتاجرات شلونكم عساكم بخير
اريد منكم توفرون لي كتاب تعليم طرق لف الحجاب ,, يعني كيف ادمج شيلتين مع بعض وكيف اسوي ستايلات مختلفة وجية 
ياااااااااليت اللي تقدر توفرة لي باسرع وقت ممكن تراسلني ع الخاص وبكون شاكرة لكم ^_^

----------


## يا رب لك م

حبيباتي اللي يسوون حلويات و كيكات في العين 

ابا وحده تسوي لي كيكة روووعة وطعمهاا كوول وشوية حلوياات واشيااء حلووة اباها ع نص شهر 2

----------


## missprojects

Salaam sisters

how are u

meno 3andHa thahab 

<<<<

bagait heezam, tasa wa heyool bo gafal

>>>>

moob eejar abgee ashtaree

shookran

----------


## كتكوته1

امنو اللي كانت اتبيع شنطة الحمام المغربي..

اباها..

----------


## شهد المناعي

بليييييييييييز اللي عندها من هالاساور وياريت تكون من راك تراسلني

----------


## فوشي20

...هلا بنات ...
في تاجرة عندها لاب توب توشيبا ليمتد ادشين 
ماعرف منو؟ ....
موضوعها كان موجود من خمس ايام بس ما أذكرمن..
اللي تعرف تراسلني ع الخاص بليز ومشكورات

----------


## حقيقة سراب

ابغي كورسية داخلي ينحت الجسم نحت
يخش الكرشه ويرفع الصدر ولونه بيج او ابيض

شرات الكورسيهات الاوروبيه

ضروري يا تاجرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات
في اسرع وقت ممكن

----------


## meerosa

> بنت خالي اشترت من احدى التاجرات من المنتدى كحال بماء زمزم اهو مب بودره ياي على شكل كوره وكريمي ((مب بودره))بس اهي ما تذكر اسم التاجره ...بليييز اللي تعرف التاجره اللي تبيع الكحال اتقولي


بنات محد يعرف التاجره  :Frown:  ضروري بلييز

----------


## بنت زعل

مرحبا
بغيت طقم حق المربيات مع البيبي طقم فراش حق المستشفى

----------


## red apple

*السلام عليكم 

منو التاجرة الي اللي تبيع كاميرا قلم التجسس على الخدم*

----------


## red apple

*السلام عليكم 


بنات منو تقدر توفرلي تنانـــير حلووة عملية حق الجامعة 

من اي موقع عااادي*

----------


## ام عفـراء

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

هلإ يابنات أنا بغيت كفر للكوايه إلي تعرف التاجره إلي تبيعها. ياريت تخبرني لأنه الخدامه الله يسامحها ما خلت كندوره إلا وهي حارقتنها ضرووووري. 

ابغي الكفر ضروري

----------


## مريوم الحلوه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
بغيت كفر سليكون ينحط كم ورا لفون مثل هل كفر http://cgi.ebay.it/Custodia-silicone...item2c5267e308
اسمه Samsung Omnia hd i8910
هدي صورته على الرابط
http://www.navigadget.com/wp-content...g-omnia-hd.jpg
في حد من التاجرات يقدر يوفر لي كفر له ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## قطوه متوحشه

بغيت تنوره تايجر بني مقاس ميديم لارج

وبغيت سوالف فسفوريه ( شنط ونعول واكسسورات و... الخ)

بليز بسعر مناسب

----------


## كوين فاشن

*ابا مقص الحــــف الايراني (الذهبي) بسعر مناسب

لأني ابا منه درزن ونص


وهذي صوورتــه:*

----------


## طيرالأحزان

من تقدر توفرلي نظارات رجاليه حلوه

----------


## سهاري2009

مرحبا خواتي طلبي غريب ... واعرف ان البعض راح ايعلق بس بصراحه شي حبيته وبغيته منو تقدر اتوفرلي مثل هالجوتي ولو كان فيه كعب ايكون افضل .... انا جاده بطلبي وما اتمصخر واللي تقدر اتوفرلي اطرشلي ع الخاص ....
وهاي صورته ...

----------


## العمودية

مراحب منو من التاجرات تقدر توفري البوكس الخشبي لساعة ماركة اجنر يعني ابي بوكس الماركة لان عندي الساعه للاسف ضاع البوكس وما استخدمتها ابد وحابه اهديها
اللي يتوفر عندها البوكس بشتريه منها بالسعر اللي تحدده
والسموحه

----------


## مزروعية القلب

من يقدر يوفر لي مثل هاي البودره ولا يعرف مكان براك يبيعونها

----------


## أم خادم

لو سمحتو أدور على عطر اتبيعه وحده من التاجرات والغرشة لونها أسود
سمعت إنها فاتحه في القريه العالمية دورت عليها ما حصلتها بس المشكلة ما أعرف إسم التاجرة
شكرا حبيباتي

----------


## sama DXB

بغيت وحده اتسوي كيكه بَسْ آيكون شغلها راقي و مميز  :Smile: 
أتريا ع الخاص بليز ،،

----------


## نصراء

ابا السليبق باق مال البيبي و اي شي تجهيزات بعد الولادة الشرشف والمنز والا اخر......
ابا اسم التاجرة

----------


## هند0

خواتي منو اتبيع ساعة الفلنتينو اليشكلها ورده جوريه وسيرها جلد مقصوص على شكل ورق نبات

----------


## جنون راك

أبي من التاجرة إلي تبيع كفرات بلاك بيري كيرف ولا بولد .. بس تكون عليها حركات حلوة ... شبابية يعني...!! بس بسعر معقول

----------


## الخــــــــافق

ابا مدس اطفال ماركة او اي شكل حلو 
مدس وقماط و لبس وووو 

بس ما ابا مال البشت ...
وما ابا شي فيه وااايد دانتيل وكريستال ...

ابا شي ناعم ..

ابا شي راقي ..

----------


## الماركه شما

> من يقدر يوفر لي مثل هاي البودره ولا يعرف مكان براك يبيعونها


أنا بعد أدور عليها ياريت الي يعرف وين تنباع بعيمان يخبرنا ..

----------


## ملكت-حياتي

بغيت تاجره تتطلب لي اغراض من برا 
ياليت ع الخاص و تحط نسبتها

----------


## بـحـور

ابي المرضعة العجيبة ضرووووووووووووووري

----------


## بـحـور

ابي المرضعة العجيبة ضروووووووري

----------


## جنـه الــورد

*مطلوب بلاك بيري 9700 بولد مع ضمان الاتصالات وجديد مب استخدم ابد*

----------


## dala3 reemany

منو تقدر اتوفرلي هاي الشنطه ؟؟؟؟؟؟









وهاي اللي تكون فيها او على شكل الكرتون ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## هند0

> خواتي منو اتبيع ساعة الفلنتينو اليشكلها ورده جوريه وسيرها جلد مقصوص على شكل ورق نبات

----------


## العمر_أيام

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كيف الحال خوااتي 

بغيت حد يوفرلي زيت الثوم الاصلي لشعر ^^

----------


## fo0olh

ياريت اللي عندها فلاشات مامري حجم كبير واشكال حلوه تراسلني

----------


## 3yoOon

مرحبا بنات 

رديت ضيعت اسم التاجره الي تبيع النقابات الي كلها مطاط  :Frown:  

وحدة اظني اسمها ام ناصر طرشت لي اسمها  :Frown:  

هيه اسمها اسوم بالانجليزي بس ماعرف الاسبلنج عدل 

ياريت تعطوني رابطها بسرعه قصوى

----------


## DreamAwish

أنا انسانه مدمنة عدسات أشتريها بالهبل فمن وراي انا واختي بتكونين بزنس لوول .. المهم

.. فلو سمحتوا ياريت وحده اتوفرلي عدساااات الأنيميشن وعدسات من الكريزي

----------


## سلوة الخاطر ~

مرحبا خواتي 
منوه منكن اتبيع الثياب التراثيه للبنات
عععععععععععععععععععععععاجل

----------


## الساهيه

ابغي وحدة تسوي باقة ورد مع هدية بسيطة و توصلها.ز

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

زيت يفرد الشعر

انا شعري ناعم فيه تموجات

اباه حرير

=)

----------


## dream^^

> ابي المرضعة العجيبة ضروووووووري


وانا بعد ابا المرضعة العجيبة

----------


## shajan

بغيت اكواب بلاستيكيه 

باكل الاحجاام 

ضوروري

----------


## همسه ولمسه

> منو من التاجرات تقدر توفرلي كتاب الطبخ مترجم بالاثيوبي ؟؟؟؟ بلييييييييييييييييييز اررررررررررررجنت فديتكم ^^


وانا بعد ابى

----------


## يا رب لك م

بغيت طلب غريب شووي و هو 

ابا طيوور 

ويا ريت يكونن كنارى 

ابا 2 

وانا من العين لي بتوفر لي يزاها ربي الف خير

----------


## نصراء

ابا مدس اطفال ماركة او اي شكل حلو 
مدس وقماط و لبس وووو 

بس ما ابا مال البشت ...
وما ابا شي فيه وااايد دانتيل وكريستال ...

ابا شي ناعم ..

ابا شي راقي ..

----------


## سامرية الليل

منو التاجرة اللي كانت تبيع ماكينة الشاي والكابتشينو .. وتبيع معاهن اكياس الشاي وهالسوالف..

قبل شفت موضوعها والحين ماعرف وينه

ياليت لو قرت ردي هذا تراسلني

----------


## أم مطر

ملابس داخليه + قمصان نوم .. تنفع وزن 70 

باسعار مناسبه

----------


## احساس مرهف

لوسمحتن اريد حد يغلف الهدايا من التاجرات ضروري

----------


## العروس راك

بغيت شيل للبيت سادة و بأسعار معقولة
الألوان : أصفر فاااتح ووردي غامج 
اللي عندها أرجو إنها ترسل لي رابط الموضوع مالها

----------


## كوين فاشن

> *ابا مقص الحــــف الايراني (الذهبي) بسعر مناسب
> 
> لأني ابا منه درزن ونص
> 
> 
> وهذي صوورتــه:*

----------


## الماركه شما

بغيت جهاز جدر الخمير الأصلي ..

----------


## red apple

*انا ابى الـليفة المغربية حد عنده؟؟ 

و كم سعرها؟؟*

----------


## مزروعية القلب

ابااااااااااااااااااهالبودره منو تقدر توفر لي

----------


## نبعة الريحان

التاجرة برق لمع اللي تسوي التواقيع
وينننج مسحت الرساله اباااااااااااااااااااااااج

----------


## هجير الشمس

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

بنات من عندها مكينة خبز الجباب الحجم العود ما ابا اللي بو اربع قروس ابي مال قرص واحد وعود

----------


## ستايلش قيييرل

ايفون

----------


## جنـه الــورد

> *مطلوب بلاك بيري 9700 بولد مع ضمان الاتصالات وجديد مب استخدم ابد*

----------


## uae_market

السلام عليكم والرحمه
*شحالكن خواتي التاجرات .. ؟ 

المهم مابي آطول عليكن آكثر بــــس .. آبي تآجره جمله عطور منزليه واتكون التركيز عالي امثال الماركات العالميه تاسكن ليذر وغيرها .. يعني العطور العالميه بس اهم شي التركيز يكون عآلي ^^ 

وان شاءالله اتكونون متجاوبين ويايه 

والسموحه ع الاطاله نتريا ردودكم ع الخاص .. 

فداعه الرحمن .. ربي يوفق الجميع* 

*UAE_MARKET*

----------


## موناليزا ***

بغيت بودرة كانيبو وووو فساتين سهرة راقية

----------


## طيرالأحزان

منو من التاجرات تبيع جهاز الرياضه المنزلي

----------


## العلا2001

منو يكدر يوفرلي عسل وبسعر مناسب

----------


## العلا2001

السلام عليكم .... بغيت شب بودر

----------


## أم مطر

> ملابس داخليه الخامه قطن 100 % + قمصان نوم .. تنفع وزن 70 
> 
> باسعار مناسبه

----------


## غـنـاتےَ K

ابغي الكريمات او الزيوت الخاصة لتنحيف الجسم وخاصة الارداف والموخرة

----------


## Nsayem37173

تجوراتي الحلوات بغيت أرقام اتصالات حلوة ومرتبة

واللي بتراسلني تكتب العنوان رقم اتصالات لأني ما أرد ع كل الرسايل

واللي بييني عرضها وما برد عليها خلال يومين يعني خلاص ما أبا من عندها

يعني بالعربي ما تحشرني بالرسايل عقبها ,, وثااااااااااااانكيو مقدما حبووووووووووووبات

----------


## tamee222

السلام عليكم 

خواتي بغيت قمصان نوم .. وطقم روب الحمام ابغي نفس مال نعومي 

انا مربية وما اقدر اطلع ..

----------


## هـدوء الـنفس

اذا فيه وحده من التاجرات تقدر توفر لي هالكريم تبعثلي رسالة وجزاها الرحمن خير لني فعلا محتاجتله

الكريم اسمه لو آشي louashy

----------


## قلوب العذارى

ابغي بزم حلوه ومميزه

انتظر مساعدتكم


وابغي وحده تطلب لي من موقع صيني

----------


## آنسات

بغيت مكينة حشو خلية النحل وبسعر معقول

----------


## dala3 reemany

منو تقدر اتوفرلي هاي الشنطه ؟؟؟؟؟؟









وهاي اللي تكون فيها او على شكل الكرتون ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟






http://www.l44l.com/upfiles13/8Ae48459.jpg
http://www.l44l.com/upfiles13/IVS48459.jpg

----------


## الياقوتة10

مطلوب عطر NOA النوع الابيض

----------


## قطوه متوحشه

> بغيت تنوره تايجر بني مقاس ميديم لارج
> 
> وبغيت سوالف فسفوريه ( شنط ونعول واكسسورات و... الخ)
> 
> بليز بسعر مناسب

----------


## RMAD

منو اللي تفصل عبايات اطقم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اللي يعرف بلييييز يخبرني

----------


## miss.vip.

مرحبااا

يغيت التاجره اللي تبيع زيت الرشاقة..كان ب100درهم...نسيت اسمهااا

----------


## عسلهم كلهم

منوه تقدر توفرلي جهاز شد الصدر؟؟؟

او تقولي وين اقدر احصله

----------


## شيخة الدلوعات

*بنااااااااات منو تقدر توفراي كتاااااااااااب طبخ باللغه الاثيوبيه بليييييييييييييييييز بنات اباااااااااااا وحده توفره لي*

----------


## سراب الغلا

بنات ابا الة الي تذوب الشمع وتشبة ذي صورة تقريبا وابا سجين الخاصة فيها وشمع ومناديل





الي عندها وتقدر توفر لي طرش على خاص

----------


## Be HaPpY

بغيت جلوسات بنكهات مثل فراولة كريم كراميل وغيرهم

----------


## +منطوق قلبي+

ابي شراائح الباانيوو وملصقااات الجدار

----------


## ماركس

ابي الواقي حق المرحاض وهالسوالف

----------


## ام-غزوووله

السلام عليكم
منو تقدر توفرلي الحصاله الذكيه
وابي اشوف الصور والالوان والاسعاار

----------


## ام-غزوووله

ومنو عندها المناكير الاسلامي كلل الالوان
ابي اشووف الصور والاسعار

----------


## ام شهودي

بغيت مناكير اسلامي

----------


## اليامي مريامي

> بغيت مناكير اسلامي


وانا بعد بس الوان فرايحيه مب غامجه ولو مجموعه مب مشكله 
 :Hamdolleah Emo:

----------


## قمر خالد

قووووه .....


منو تقدر توفر لي *مشد تكبير ورفع المؤخره (محشو بالسيليكون),,,,,,,,,,,* بغيته ضروري .....

----------


## كوين فاشن

مطلوب: المقص الذهبي

----------


## رنادوه

انا بغيت وحدة موجوده في امريكا عشان اتوفر لي بعض الاشياء

----------


## امل المستقبل

> انا بغيت وحدة موجوده في امريكا عشان اتوفر لي بعض الاشياء


نفس الطلب

----------


## طيرالأحزان

لو سمحتن خواتي ابغي هديه رجاليه مميزه شي يديد من تقدر تساعدني

----------


## ام عبدوو

ابي مهفات ومكانس صغيرة تنفع حق التوزيعات  
ارجو المساعدة بيليييييييييييييييييييييييز 
العرس جرب

----------


## ..{غـرآآآمي~

مرحبآآ 

بغيييت البودره إلي تنحط مع مآي ولا مآآي ورد وتشل آلشعر ..!

----------


## RMAD

منو التاااااااااااجرات اللي يفصلن عبي اطقم ردوا علي بليييييييز

ابا اشوف شغلكم ......

----------


## سآآآآآرة

مرحبا ..
اشحالكم عساكم الا بخير ..
في وحده كانت تبيع كفرات حلوة 
وراقيه واعتقد انها من تايلند شي جي
اللي تعرفها اطرشلي نكها عالخاص .
والكفرات للسرير مب بلاك بيري

----------


## .. أم زايد ..

ابا منكييير اسلامي كل الالوان بسعر حلووو


والسموووحه

----------


## *أم غلاية*

ابغي عدسات باربي المكبرة للعين..........
بسررررررعه ...

----------


## أم مطر

بنات ادور موضوع منظم الشنط .. اللي تكون فيه مسكه من فوق

او التاجره اللي عندها تراسلني على الخاص 

وشكرا

----------


## RMAD

تاجرات تفصيل العبايات ردواااااا عليكم

وينكم انقرضتوا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## احتاجك..

أبا سكارفات حرير حلوة بالوان فانحة للكلية^^

----------


## RMAD

عبايات .............. عبايات ................. بلييييييز

----------


## dream^^

منو التاجره الي تبيع سيديات رسوم للاطفال بليز راسليني

----------


## ام مطور

بنات من تعرف تسوي موقع ع النت

----------


## سراب الغلا

بنات أبا الكروسية 

وذي صورتة من تقدر توفرة لي وبسعر معقول


















بس فيه الي يغطي الصد بعد .. الي تقدر توفرة لي وحدة تبية قبل ملجة اختها ومشكورين

----------


## ام شهودي

بغيت استاند للتيجان بليييز اللي تقدر اتوفرلي اياه او تعرف وين ينباع

----------


## الحياة كفاح

> مطلوب: المقص الذهبي


وانا بعد

----------


## الجـــــوهرة

بنات ادور وحده كانت تبيع الروج السحري الي تعرفها اطرشلي الرابط مالها

----------


## cυτəчαн

مرحبــا

بغيت أرقام إتصالات حلوه . .

----------


## قلوب العذارى

ابغي بزم حلووووووه

وابغي حد يطلب لي من موقع صيني

----------


## سراب الغلا

وبنات ابا ... زيت النمل من تاجرة الي تبيعه ابا الاصلي

----------


## مسايا غاليري

*ابغي ستاند للنظارات بليييييييييز + للتيجان 

اللي عندها وتقدر توفره تراسلني رجاءا ضروري*

----------


## نهر الحياه

السلام عليكم

لو سمحتن أريد ورق جدران فرو

شراشف أطفال بس مايكون صور أرواح

----------


## عسل عربي

مرحبا ابي وحدة توفر لي هالحلاوة.. حلاوة ايام اوووووووووووول...


دخيلكم اللي تقدر توفرها لي.. بلييييييييييييز ضرووووووري..




بلييييييييييز وفروها لي باسرع وقت...

----------


## نصابو

ابا وحده من تاجرات راك الحلوووات لووووول ^_^
صبرووو بتعرفون ليش ابا وحده من راك
ابا اطرشها مكان صوب السوق الكويتي المحل مجابل مخبز الفجر
تاخذ ليه لعبه حق بنت ختيه .
وعنديه الصوره عشان تعرف انا شو ابا 
ولها عمولتها .. بس بالمعقووووووول اوكيك
الدفع سلم واستلم ..

----------


## ونه ألم

*فيه وحده من التاجرات تبيعها بس للاسف دورت على الموضوع وما حصلتها

المهم ابي علاقه للشيل*

----------


## فراشه_وردية

بنات بغيت توقيع غااوي .. لبضائعي ..ضرووري

----------


## fetoon

بغيت فساتين حق زيارات مب عرس 
بعمر 5 وثانيه 8 سنوات

بسعر حلوو  :Smile:

----------


## أم دانووه

بغيت توزيعات مواليد بسعر حلو و موعد مضبوووط 

بغيت شي راااقي جدا و يكون غريب بعيد عن اللي موجود بالسوووق 

وبغيت بعد تجهيزات الولااادة يعني مفارش + جلابيات دانتيل + ديكورات 

اللي عندها تراسلني على الخاااص يزاها الله خير

----------


## دموع تائبه

بغيت توزيعات ولادية للطلوع بأسعار حلوة هالأسبوع

----------


## ملكت-حياتي

بغيت وحده تاجره حبوبه 
تاخذ لي اغراض من مآك 
و ماركه urban decay 
و اكيد الها عموله

----------


## جتيل اسيوفك

انا ادور Touch-N-Brush



اتمنى حد يوفر لي اياها ..

----------


## عدعد

> انا ادور Touch-N-Brush
> 
> 
> 
> اتمنى حد يوفر لي اياها ..


عجيب .................
انا ابغي واحد بعد

----------


## ahat

بغيت منتجات رومانسية واضاءات

----------


## سمايل1

ابغي ساعة الفلنتينو على شكل ورده جوريه وهي سير جلد فيه ورقتين جلد مثل ورق الشجر

----------


## $شـؤآآقــي$

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتهـ

اريد بتلات الورد الناعمة حقت البانيوو
واي شي حلووو للبانيوو وتزين الحمام (كرمكم الله)

وابا كتاب للطبخ بس يكون سهل مومعقد

وابا شموع معطره ريحتها طالعه واايد

ابا فووط استحمام يكون شكلها راقي 

وكفرااات للسرير .. 

وبليييييز الاسعار تكون معقوله ومناسبه*

----------


## عبيطه واستعبط

مرحب مرحب 
انا الله يسلمكن كنت شايفه وحده تسوي كيك شكله واااااااااااااااايد روعه عاد طعمه ماعرف

جي عليه ورود ودلع يعني ياريت اللي تعرفها اطرش لي رابط الفايل او نكها حتى 


وثآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآنكس

----------


## رومنسية قطر

بناات ابي هذا الجهاااز بليززز ابي كمية منة صااحبة الموووضووع اللي عاااضة هالجهااز مااترد 
(((( جهاز للبيت والمكاتــــــب للخوات اللي يداوموون ))))







انتظر ردكم بليزو

----------


## هنداوه

من فتره حصلت وحده منزله جلابيات للبيع لبنوته عمرها 13 او 12 تقريبا
والجلابيات كانوا روعه لكن للاسف ماعرفت منو التاجره الي كانت منزله الموضوع
وحتى نسيت شو اسم الموضوع ياريت الي شافت الموضوع اتساعدني لاني ضروري ابا
اخذ حق بنتي جلابيه عندنا عزيمه هالاسبوع ومب عارفه شو البس بنتي ياريت لو اتساعدوني

----------


## كااتيا

محتاجه وحده تسويلي تصميم بالفلاش مع اغنيه اذا ممكن

----------


## كتكوته21

ثلاثه كيلو من الداد

----------


## عذيج الريم

سلام الله عليكم 

بغيت وحده تبيع اطقم للبيبي من سليب باق وشنطة وفراش للمستشفى وفراش للياهل ومن هالسوالف يعني وبغيت اشوف الصور لو سمحتم

----------


## أم مطر

ملابس داخليه الخامه قطن 100 %

باسعار مناسبه

----------


## ام ميثه 2006

انا بعد ابي من هالجهاز

----------


## فرحة عمر

وانا ابا من ها إلي عندها اترسلني ع الخاص

----------


## دللُــوله

مرحبااا

*منو توفر عدسات زينب العسكري (بيلا)*

----------


## نصابو

> ابا وحده من تاجرات راك الحلوووات لووووول ^_^
> صبرووو بتعرفون ليش ابا وحده من راك
> ابا اطرشها مكان صوب السوق الكويتي المحل مجابل مخبز الفجر
> تاخذ ليه لعبه حق بنت ختيه .
> وعنديه الصوره عشان تعرف انا شو ابا 
> ولها عمولتها .. بس بالمعقووووووول اوكيك
> الدفع سلم واستلم ..

----------


## tamee222

تاجرات :-
ابغي ابجورات كشخه لغرفة النوم
منو يقدر يوفر لي وبكون شاكره لكن

----------


## ام عفـراء

انا بعد ابغي من هالجهاز

----------


## elgala

بغيت جلابياااااااااااااااااااات تنفع لوحده حامل .......... باسرع وقت

----------


## باربي

فديتكن منو من التاجرات اللي تروم تسويلي عصيده اللي اتيكم غليظه مب الخفيفه و مضروبه

----------


## الامل موجود

اريد دهن عود خاص للاطفال

----------


## dantel ~

،،

بغيت التاجرات اللي يبيعن أرقام ( إتصالات )
اللي عندها ترسل لي الارقام ع الخاص وماعليكن امر
 :Smile: 

،،

----------


## أورااال

ابى فستان زفاف راقي سكري أوف وايت بقصة السمكة

----------


## mahra_2000

من وين اقدر اسوي الاساور اللي بالخيوط اللي على شكل فراشه ولا خيل ولا دراهم اللي بالبلاستيك المقوى نفس اللي في بدايتي اللي فالقريه العالميه ارجوالرد عالخاص ضروري

----------


## عزة نفس

أبي تاجره لوحده تبي بضايع من العين لازم تكون
تتاجر بالتوك الشيل مثلا 
حتى لو أغراضها شوي بس يكون سعرها معقول

اللي عندها الامكانيه تتواصل معاي ع الخاص

----------


## غرورعبدالله

بنات منو تقدر توفرلي شنطة سوع تشل فوق 24 ساعه وشنطةاكسسورات راقيه وبسعر مب مبالغ فيه

----------


## حقيقة سراب

ابغي وحده تعرف تشتغل عــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدل على 
الفوتو شوب 
البور بوينت

وتكون من دبي او الشارجه

ابغي اسوي عرض حق عرسي 
صوري من وانا صغيره لين الحين

واهم شي عندي

الامـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــانه

وطبعاً سعر معقول جدا

----------


## DreamAwish

السلام عليكم خواتي..

عندي حفلة تنكرية وحبيت وحده من الأخوات اتوفرلي هذا اللينك:http://www.vampfangs.com/Scarecrow-G...s-p/skg100.htm

والدفع عن طريق سلم واستلم.. واوعدها بفارق يرضيها انشاءالله.

----------


## الرحيق

بغيت شنطة حلاقة رجالية ..

ياريت خواتي التاجرات الي عندها تراسلني لللضرورة ...

----------


## مريوم11

بنات وتجورات...أبا افكار حلوة لتوزيعات baby boy لو أمكن.......

----------


## دلوعة مام

السلام عليكم

خواتي بغيت وحده اتيب لي اغراض من ايكيا 

يليت اللي تقدر تتواصل معاي

وان شالله بيكون لها فايده 
والدفع سلم واستلم 
ومشكورين

----------


## أم العطور

السلام عليكم

مرحبا بنات

اريد الة شعر البنات بس اهم شي عليها ضمان و ما تخترب اشتريت هنتين و ال 2 اختربو عني

و ما اريدها صغيرة واذا تعرفون مكان اكيد يبعون فيه لا تبخلون عليا وهذي صورتها

----------


## fiafy

هلاااااااا بناااااااااااااااات 

فديتكن منو تقدر توفرلي حلااااااااااوه زماااااااااااااااان مثل حلاوه الموز واللبان المدوووووور 

اضني وحده اسمها مون ورقم

ما اذكرها

اريد كميه وبسعر حلو فديتكن

في انتظاركن على الخاص

اسمها مون ورقم بالانجليزي

واي اي تاجره ثانيه توفرهن

----------


## دللُــوله

مرحبااا

*أبغي رابط التاجره الي تسوي سلاسل او خواتم من ذهب وألماس*

----------


## عاشقة ولدها

خواتي أريد ملابس أولاد وبجامات من سنه ونص لسنتين

----------


## فاطمةالحمادي

هلا حبيباتي ..

ابغي بيجامات حلوة للبنوتات من عمر 2 - 5

+

وبعد أبا رابط التاجرة اللي عندها سيديات الأذكار للأطفال


وسلااااامتكن

----------


## سامرية الليل

> بناات ابي هذا الجهاااز بليززز ابي كمية منة صااحبة الموووضووع اللي عاااضة هالجهااز مااترد 
> (((( جهاز للبيت والمكاتــــــب للخوات اللي يداوموون ))))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> انتظر ردكم بليزو



انا بعد صارلي فترة ادورها بس للحين محد رد علي.. 

وكتبت رسالة هنيه في الموضوع هذا ولا رد علي حد بعد ..

اتمنى من التاجرة اللي تبيعها تراسلني لاني اباها

----------


## dr_soso

بنات انا عندي عرس اخت ريلي اخر شهر ثلاثه واريد فساتين بنات 
وحده سنه و 4 شهور والثانيه سنتين و8 شهور
ماعندي وقت ادور وانا ابي شي مميز وفيه حركات وكريستالات ومطقم مع تاج ونعال وغيره السعر مب مهم
بس ابي شي مميز لانه وايد بنات من سنهم وابيهم غير
ومايهمني من وين اهم شي يكون مضبوط على قياسهم

----------


## فراشه_وردية

ابا مانيكان لونه ابيض وبسعر لا يزيد عن 100 درهم ..

----------


## الامل موجود

اريد التاجرات الي يفصلن جلابيات الدانتيل 
يراسلوني اريد اشوف صور جلابيات

----------


## عسل عربي

لو سمحتوا ابي اشتري تلبيسة للاب توب..مالي.. فياريت اللي تقدر توفر لي اللبسة.. طبعا مو شنطة..

ولكن تلبيسة .. فقط.. يعني افتح اللاب والتلبيسة عليه...

ومشكوووووووورين

----------


## قطوه متوحشه

بغيت بجامات نوم حلوه
وبدلات رياضيه كشخه
وبغيت ميداليات على شكل دباديب وقلوب ونجوم وغيره يكون شي مميز 
واكسسورات وشنط ونعول فسفوريه 

بليز الاسعار تكون معقوله

----------


## ام يسور

بنات أبا مكينة حلاقة .. فيها قطع تغير للمناطق حساسة
صراحة انا عندي وحدة بس ما ألحق بعض المناطق ...
وابا وحدة عملية ... وصغيرة .. وتستخدم للمناطق الحساسة 
ويكون سعر معقول

----------


## Fafi

احيد في عضوه اتفصل دواشق لليهال .. ابليز اللي اتعرفها اطرشلي على الخاااص ..

----------


## بنت الغلا

بنات ابا شاي وولنغ الصيني الاصلي الاسود مب الاخضر 

لو سمحتو منو تقدر اتوفرلي اياه بس ايكون سلم استلم مب عن طريق تحويل المبلغ

----------


## بشاير فرح

بغيت الحصاله الذكيه

الي عندها ياليت تطرشلي رساله خاصه وتخبرني

----------


## تيمى نانا

وانا بدي الحصالة الذكية بأسرع وقت

وبدي كمان طقم صلاة لبنت بعمر 11سنه متل هالصورة يكون عبارة عن شنطة وسجادة وغطاء راس وتنورة

http://i687.photobucket.com/albums/v...slam/299-1.jpg

http://i687.photobucket.com/albums/v...rislam/302.jpg

ياااااريت اللي عندها تراسلني لاني مستعجلة بدي اسافر قريباااااا

----------


## nehed

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،
اخواتي ،،،


الي تعرف اي وحدة هني في المنتدى تبيع من البلاستيكات الي ينحطن على الحواجب و ترسمهن بطريقة حلوة يا ريت تطرشلي اسمها او تطرشلي اللينك على الخاص او ترد على في الموضوع هني اي شي... 


تعبت و انا ادور على هالمنتج و كل الي احصلهم موجودين في السعودية و انا اريد تاجرة موجودة هني في الامارات... 



هذي صورة للمنتج الي تكلمت عنه ... انا اريد هاذا او شي مشابه له... 


مشكوورررات خواتي و متأكدة انكن ما بتقرصن وياي

----------


## laperrla

التــاجره ملكه الذوووق 

مطلوووبه

اللي عندها لنكها اطرشها ماقدرت احصلها فالبحث تلعوزت

----------


## سيدة الوروود

> السلام عليكم
> 
> مرحبا بنات
> 
> اريد الة شعر البنات بس اهم شي عليها ضمان و ما تخترب اشتريت هنتين و ال 2 اختربو عني
> 
> و ما اريدها صغيرة واذا تعرفون مكان اكيد يبعون فيه لا تبخلون عليا وهذي صورتها



وانا بعد ابغيه لاختي.. ويكون بسعر مناسب

----------


## ام احمد 1997

> السلام عليكم
> 
> مرحبا بنات
> 
> اريد الة شعر البنات بس اهم شي عليها ضمان و ما تخترب اشتريت هنتين و ال 2 اختربو عني
> 
> و ما اريدها صغيرة واذا تعرفون مكان اكيد يبعون فيه لا تبخلون عليا وهذي صورتها



وانا بعد ابغيها حق اليهال ويكون سعره مناسب

----------


## بنت الزعاب

ابا التاجرة اللي تقدر اتوفرلي العطور الفرنسيه الصغيرة

----------


## طيرالأحزان

من تقدر توفرلي الحلاوه مال اول

الي اي في كرتون داخله الحلاوه على شكل موز ليمون برتقال



وابغي وحده تقدر تفصلي اي ديزاين ابغيه اي موديل

----------


## 8نوف8

السلام عليكم

شحالكم حبيبات قلبي

أدرو على التاجرة اسمها ( إماراتية )

تبيع شنط الزهاب .. مثل شنط أم رشودي




اعذريني أم رشودي خذيت صورة من موضوعج ^___~

بلييييييييييييييز .. لاتردوني

اللي تعرف تخبرني أو اللي تعرف التاجرة اللي تبيع شرات هالشنط تخبرني

أترياكم سيداتي الحلوات

----------


## NARRY

ابي مستحضرات بارتنر لوف
الي عندها تراسلني عالخاص

----------


## سراب الغلا

أبا كريم يشيل الحبوب الي بويهي والبقع السودة (روؤس السودة )
مليت منها ........... ابا ويهي صافي ..بس سعر يكون مناسب

----------


## عسل عربي

مرحبا شخباركم...

سوري كثرت عليكم بالطلبات... ^^

تعرفون الروضة على الاسبوع الياي.. وابي مريول للروضة.. جاهز.. ولون المريول وردي سادة ووردي مخطط بابيض..

او مكان يقدر يوفر لي ملابس جاهزة للبنات فالروضة.. وملابس الرياضة لون القميص الاحمر وبنطلون ابيض..

ابي اشتري جاهز واعدل فيه فالمقاسات.. وبنتي عمرها 4 سنوات بس....

او حد يعرف محلات تبيع ملابس روضة جاهزة...؟؟ لاني اباها باسرع وقت... بلييييييييييييييز


ومشكورة

----------


## Ghayati

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

اشحالكم خواتي

خواتي ابا مسااعده 

اذا اتعرفون حد يسوي اكيااس رااقيه جيه او صنااديق على حسب الطلب 

يعني اذا بغيت اسم على كيس او اسم على صندووق كرتوني جيه 

بغيت اتخبركم عن محل او وحده اتسوي او مصنع او اي شي 

ابا حد يدلني على هالشي ومب عاارفه اسير عند منو يعني على الاقل ارقاامهم ولا مواقعهم

والسموحه منكم

اختكم

ghayati

----------


## miss 36sah

*مطلوب كفرات بلاك بيري "كيرف" بس رااااااقيــه ^.^ كرستالات وجيه !*
*أبا أكشخ فيه فعرس لوول ، مابا ربل وهالسوالف ><*

----------


## Pheno-m-enon

*منو تقدر توفرلي نظارات Ray Ban العاكسة؟ ^_^*

----------


## طيرالأحزان

منو تقدر توفرليه نفس هالشورتات

وتكون النوعيه ممتازه

----------


## ReMo

بنات بليز منو التاااجرة اللي تغلف مثل هالتغليف ...

هاي الصوورة الوحيدة اللي لقيتها لشغلها .. 




ادري الصورة اصغيرة بس اللي يميز شغلها 
انها كانت تستخدم قماش من داخل درجة فاتحة ومن برع درجة غامجة ..
وشغلها واااايد راقي .. ونضيييييييييييف

بليز بنات اللي تعرفها اتقوولي ع ا سمها ..

----------


## غرورعبدالله

السلاام عليكم حبيباتي..

بنات منو ممكن توفرلي المرضعه اللي فيه بييب ومصاصه..

المشكله ان ما عندي صوره توضيحيه.. بس اللي عندها بتعرفها على طول...

ابا فوق 4 حبات منها..

وسلمتوو

----------


## نسيمة دبي

من وين أشتري شنطة قاري للابتوب ؟

----------


## عذاب_العين

منو من التاجرات إلي يقدرون يطلبون لي شغله من موقع .. ياليت تراسلني .. عشان اطرش لها الموقع

----------


## احتاجك..

> منو تقدر توفرليه نفس هالشورتات
> 
> وتكون النوعيه ممتازه




حتى انا خاطري ف الوان لامعه^^

----------


## Magrora

من تقدر توفرلي شغله من موقع -

----------


## نجمة اسهيل22

مرجبااا ...
منو ممكن توفر لي بوكسات للهدايا او لتوزيعات بس ماابا صغير ابا وسط...يالتيت الي عندها او ممكن توفرلي تراسلني..

----------


## عتاشي2

لوسمحتن اريد المشد الاندونيسي وين بلقاه في المنتدى

----------


## ماركه مسجلة

بغيت طاولة حامل اللاب توب 

وبغيت اللي يصيد الذباب هو مب الجهاز انا اقصد الشئ اللي تعلقينه ع الباب ويجتل الذباااااااااااااب 

ياريت اللي تقدر تساعدني تراسلني ع الخاص

----------


## sara311

أدور على التاجره الي اتبيع سيارة العاب للاطفال الي تتسلق على الجدار
ضرووووووري اباها و الي اتعرف التاجره اتراسلني عل خاص

ضرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووري

و شكرا

----------


## أم شهد2010

ابي ماكيينه تقطيع استكرات الحناء ضروووري

----------


## فتاة الشاطئ

بناااااااات ف حد يعرف البنوته اللي تبيع تلفوووووون نوكيااا كروووووووم اللي 
يعرفهااااااااا ع طوووووول يعطيني اسمهاااااا او بيناااتهااااااا

----------


## حلوه وقموره

بنات منو تعرف العضوه الي تبيع رسوم متحركه جديمة

تقولي اسمها او ملفها وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## عائـشة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اخواني في الله

هل ممكن احد فيكم يوفر لي هالبضاعة وهي المعادن اللي تتلصق بالكواية باشكال مختلفة والوان مختلفة انثوية 

واكون ممتنة جدا

----------


## العروس N

عاجل
بغيت فستان لطفلة عمرها سنه لعرس وبسعر مناسب 

يديد  :Smile:

----------


## عواشهـ

من تاجرات الاكل فراس الخيمه ابا برياني طرطرطر و ابا حلويات يعني بجوف و بختار بس ابااها بسعر معقوول و اوكي و قبل يوم اليمعه...ظرورييييييي

----------


## όм_şώάƒέ

بغيت تاجرات يبيعن بدلات لـ بنوته من عمر 6 _ 7 سنين ^^

----------


## أم دانووه

هلا تاجرات شو اخباركن 

انا طالبة المدس الشيوخي مال المواليد 

وبغيت معاه الشنطة و المفرش وباخذ من اللي بتعطيني سعر مناسب 

وابغي اللون الابيض يزاكن الله خير

----------


## طبيعي كتكوتة

مرحبا تاجرات المنتدى لو سمحتو 

ابي كب كيك مميز وبنكهات حلوه واشكال جميله,,

----------


## q6rat 3esal

بليييييييييييز التاجرات اللي يبيعن اكسسوارات للسياااااااااااااارااااااااات او هدايا للرياييل 

ربيعتيه تبى تشتري هديه لريلها بس هي حابه اكثر شي اكسسوارات السيارات 

فبليز اللي تبيع هالسوالف تراسلني

----------


## تيمى نانا

ماااااااازال البحث جاري




> بدي طقم صلاة لبنت بعمر 11سنه متل هالصورة يكون عبارة عن شنطة وسجادة وغطاء راس وتنورة
> 
> http://i687.photobucket.com/albums/v...slam/299-1.jpg
> 
> http://i687.photobucket.com/albums/v...rislam/302.jpg
> 
> ياااااريت اللي عندها تراسلني لاني مستعجلة بدي اسافر قريباااااا

----------


## dmo3

هلا حبوبات 
بغيت عدسات حليمة بولند 
تدوم لفتره طويله 
كل الالوان

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

السلـامـ عليكمـ ورحمهـ الله وبركـاتهـ 

هلـا والله فيكمـ تاجراتنـا 

اشحالكـمـ ،، شخباركمـ ،، شو مسوين ،، عساكمـ بخـير 

بغيت منكمـ هدايـا رجاليهـ 

ومشكـورين

----------


## butterfly09

هلا و مرحبا بالجميع

أنا بعد بغيت هدايا رجالية بس للحين مب محصلة 

وحدة من الأخوات الله يجزيها الخير ما قصرت والله و عرضت علي بس الهدية كانت وايد مكلفة

بغيت شي حلو و معقول و بسعر لا يتعدى الألف درهم

هل ممكن أحصله عند الأخوات؟

عيبتني فكرة شنطة الحلاقة المتكاملة بس أبيها شنطة أصلية 100% 

ما أبيها تقليد

ياليت الي عندها تخبرني 

أو عرضوا علي الأشياء الي من الممكن يستانس عليه ريلي لي هديته له

و شكرا

أعرف محد بيقصر وياي و واثقة بها الشي

----------


## butterfly09

نسيت شي ^_^

أبي أشياء تضفي على بيتي أجواء رومانسية

أبي أجهز ليلة رومانسية لزوجي 

الي عندها حركات حلوة و مميزة لا تبخل علي

و أبي فساتين مفتوحة و قصيرة و راقية 

أنتظركم على الخاص

تحياتي للجميع

----------


## ام سلامة..

> السلاام عليكم حبيباتي..
> 
> بنات منو ممكن توفرلي المرضعه اللي فيه بييب ومصاصه..
> 
> المشكله ان ما عندي صوره توضيحيه.. بس اللي عندها بتعرفها على طول...
> 
> ابا فوق 4 حبات منها..
> 
> وسلمتوو


انا بعد ابغيها ضروري ^_^

----------


## elgala

سلام عليكم عساكن بخير انشالله .....
بغيت نعول رجاليه من الي دارجات هالايام .... ياليت الي تقدر تراسلني ...
وشكرا

----------


## ^منايا^

ابغي اسكارفات ملونه

اي شيل ملونه

بليييييييز

----------


## شقيانه

مرحبا بنات

ادور على التاجرة الي تبيع عبي حلوه في توقيعها وحده لابسه عباه اديها تبين بس 

مااذكر منو بالضبط يا التاجره مبروكين او غيرها مااذكر

الي تعرفها تطرشلي رابطها بليز

وشكرا

----------


## أم أريج

السلام عليكم 

مين من التاجرات مستعدة تفصلي عباية سااادة قطعة ندى والسعر لا يزيد عن 200 درهم مع التوصيل  :Smile: 

بطرشلها عباتي علشان تفصل مثلها بالظبط ونفس المقاس

----------


## um sahoola

السلام عليكم


لوسمحتوا ابغي قمصان النوم ( لانجري) بسعر الجملة

للانة باخذ كمية

----------


## شقيانه

لو سمحتن بنات بغيت حد ايوفرلي *عطور من المطار* 

ماأبغي كلام أبغي فعل يعني تشوفلي السعر وتخبرني بكم على طول واذا تعرف الاسعار زين +عمولتها طبعا

بس بأسرع وقت

وشكرا

----------


## عسل عربي

مرحبا الغاليات...

خواتي يدورون على مثلج مال اووووول... اللي يسمونه "" مثلج سبأ.."" فياريت اللي تعرف حد يقدر يوفر لي 

هالعصير المثلج.... ومشكوووووووورين...

----------


## ام سلامة..

> لو سمحتوا ابغي اعرف التاجره اللي مسويه عرض ع 4آلات ب250 درهم
> آلة مساج القدمين 
> آلة مساج الوجه
> آلة مساج الجسم
> آلة بخار الوجه


انا بعد ابا اعرف منو ؟
وشي ضمان عالاجهزة ؟

----------


## برق لمع

ابغي فستان مقاس 18 يصلح للحفلات او الاعراس

----------


## miss-cool

الغاليات بغيت رومانسيات زوجيه من الألف للياء وللحمام بعد عزكم الله يا ريت اللي عندها إشياء حلوه وباسعار مناسبه ويا ليت بعد المنطاد العجيب وهل في فرق لأن البعض يبيعه 10 والبعض 35 فياريت الرد بسرعه خواتي ويزاكن الله خير

----------


## جرح صامت

ابغي شموع البانيوم ولشموع الاىمنه واشيا لتزيين رومنسيه ولو في شي احمرفي احمر حلو مع المفرش المضي بلييييييز بسرعه اباهم خلال هالاسبوع

----------


## شقيانه

لو سمحتن بنات بغيت حد ايوفرلي عطور من المطار

----------


## أم شهد2010

ابي توقيع متحرك بليييييييييييييييييييز

----------


## ماركه مسجلة

حبوبات منو تقدر توفرلي التوت بشرط يكون طااازه وحجمه صغير ما حب اللي حجمه عود بلييييييييز بنات ^^

----------


## احتاجك..

بنات أبا مزيل الشعر بدون ألم اللي شكله دائري وهو شرات الاسفنجة
ويي في العلبة 5 اعتقد
وكانت التاجرة حاطة فيديو مال يوتيوب


ماعرف فهمتوني والا

ضروووووووووووري أبا^^

----------


## luluq8

ابي جنطه نفس اللنش بوكس سهله التنظيف حجمها حلو و سعرها احلى شييي

و تكون حق ولد صغير بيبي

و ابي منفاخ صغير حق توزيعات... 

و مشكورين

----------


## دلع .لع

مطلوب بوكس ساعات

----------


## mimi2002

مطلوب شيل صلاة مخيوطة مثل الثوب للاطفال والكبار وشيل مخيوطة ولكن موثوب قطعة كبيرة للصلاة

----------


## ام المزيون

ابي التاجره اللي تسوي اكل .. واهم شي محاشي ! هههههه
وتوصله للبيت ... في ابوظبي ...
بغيت ليوم السبت ... ان شاءالله ...


انتظركمـ عالخــــــاص ^_^

----------


## أم دانووه

> هلا تاجرات شو اخباركن 
> 
> انا طالبة المدس الشيوخي مال المواليد 
> 
> وبغيت معاه الشنطة و المفرش وباخذ من اللي بتعطيني سعر مناسب 
> 
> وابغي اللون الابيض يزاكن الله خير

----------


## حلم الأحلام

ابغا فساتين حوامل سهرة 

وياريت اللي تراسلني تكون عندها صور للموديلات

----------


## عنود الشامسي

مرحبااااااااااااااا
الغاليات ابغي ضروري اسم التاجره اللي تبيع المنتج اللي يزين الفواكهه والخضروات يعني يقطعها باشكال حلوه ويزينها 
ارجوكم ضروري ريلي عازم ناس وانا مب عارفة شو اللي اسوية؟؟؟

واللي تعرفها تراسلني عالخاص

----------


## gumar_shj

بغيت جهاز الليزر للجسم من التاجرة اللي تبيع لابتوبات فايو بس مب متذكرة اسمها
اللي عندها تراسلني
وثانكس

----------


## دلوعه الموت

ابي بجايم حلوة لي وللبنات الصغار عمر سنتين او 3 نوات

----------


## الامل موجود

اريد توزيعات حق بنوته
الي عندها تراسلني بالصور و الاسعار؟
ومحتويات التوزيعات تكون للكبار مب للاطفال

----------


## احلى ابتسامة

مرحباا 

خوااااااتي بغيييت اساور للايد . . 

يعني انا وربيعاتي نكون كلنا نفس الشي . . 

عند منو اقدر احصل .؟!! 

لا خليييت منكم ردو علي

----------


## ^أم حمني^

لو سمـــحـــــــــــــــــتوووووووووا

ابااااا مكيــــــــــــــــــــــنـــــــــــــــــــــــة برااااااااااااااااااااااااااون .. "للحلاقه"

للمناطق الحساسه ! ((بالبطاريه أو الجارج))





بليييز خبروني منو من التاجرات تبيعها هني ؟؟؟

----------


## عنود الشامسي

ابغي التاجرة اللي يسون اسويت للمناسبات والعزايم بس يكون الاشكال رااقية ومحاشي بعد بس طعمها لذيذ وتقدر توصل لرااااك

----------


## *ورد الخزامى*

لو سمحتوا ابي تاجره تبيع صابون نابلسي

----------


## الامل موجود

اريد توزيعات للكبار ما اريد للاطفال فهمتوووووووووو؟
يعني بخور و اذكار و اشرطه دينيه 
الي تقدر تسويلي تراسلني بالصور 
بلييييييييز ما اريد حلويات و حركات لليهال

----------


## شمخاويه

ابا وحده تترجم لي من العربي الى الانجليزي وبسعر معقوووووووووووول

----------


## دوراقة 99

خواتي في تاجرة كانت عارضة صانعة القهوة أو المشروبات الساخنة مع نكهات شاي طبعا على حدا بلييييييييييييييييييييز إلي تعرفها تراسلني عالخاص 
و جزاكم الله خير

----------


## هاااااي

> لو سمـــحـــــــــــــــــتوووووووووا
> 
> ابااااا مكيــــــــــــــــــــــنـــــــــــــــــــــــة برااااااااااااااااااااااااااون .. "للحلاقه"
> 
> للمناطق الحساسه ! ((بالبطاريه أو الجارج))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


أنا بعد أبغي

----------


## روح غايب

بغيت حد يوفر لي كاميرا كانون بسعر معقووووووووووووووووووول

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

اي وحده تسوي قباظات تطرش لي ملفها

لان تقريبا بسوي عندا عشر قباظات .. 


بس بختار من بين الملفات اللي ببتييييني وعسى خير

----------


## Miss.UaQ

السلام عليكم 

حبوبات بغيت كفرات للبلاك بيري كيرف المعدن مب الربر 

و استكرات لغرف الأطفال ...

----------


## طيرالأحزان

مرحبا

بغيت احذيه منو تبيع احذيه حلوه

----------


## دلوعة مام

السلام عليكم 

خواتي بغيت وحده تقدر تروح الفيستفال سيتي عالاسبوع الياي وتاخذ لي غرض بسييط 

بلييز اللي تقدر تتواصل معاي عالخاص

وطبعا بيكون لها فايدة اهي تحددها 

والدفع سلم واستلم عن طريق مندوب 

ومشكورين

----------


## طيرالأحزان

وابغي نعول رجاليه جديده تازله

----------


## * ام خماس *

هلا الغاليات

انا ابا التاجرة الي تبيع الدفاتر المرسومه للمدارس00

----------


## ندى الاماراتية

في تاجرة شفت لها موضوع تبيع شيل شغلهم حلو وبسيط بس ما اعرف منو .. ياليت الي عندها شيل يديدة مو مستعملة تراسلني

----------


## elgala

السلام عليكن 
بغيت من الي عندها نعول رجاليه ((((((اصلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيه ))) مثل فارس او المندوس 
او وحده تقدر توفرلي طلبي .....رجاءآ تراسلني عالخاص

----------


## طيرالأحزان

من تقدر توفرلي تفس هالجلابيات

----------


## ميثه الحلوة

بغيت كفرات بلاك بيرى استكر كانت تاجره تبيعهم

----------


## ام سعيد وحمده

بغيت من التاجرات كحل اثمد من باكستان يكون داخل بوك صغير متصل بهدب من بينه ومن بين المرود اتريا ردودكن ياتاجرات

----------


## Pheno-m-enon

*منو من التاجرات عندها شيل حلوة و راقية؟ 
ع الأقل بس ابا الملف الشخصي عسب اشوف الكوليكشن اللي عندها ^_^*

----------


## Pheno-m-enon

*سوري رجعت ^^
بغيت بعد التاجرات اللي يبيعون فساتين سهرة بأسعار معقولة
مابا ملبوسة.. يعني يديدة = )*

----------


## يا رب لك م

ابا شراات هالمشد وبسعر زين هب مبالغ فييه 

زين لو يكون تحت ال55 

لاني حصلت ال3 ب 150 

بس ابا وحده من الدوله توفره لي

----------


## أمـــ مـــوزه

أبا حد يقدر يوفر لي CD أفلام دزني

----------


## ام حمدان26

ابغي وحده تسويلي بنر فلاشي بشكل محترف وسعر حلو

----------


## شموخيه حيل

مرحباااا الساااااااااااااع ...

شحالكن خواتي عساااااااااكن الا بخير ....



بغيت حد يوفر لي آلــــة البيتفور...





الرد عالخاااااااااااص فديتكن ....

----------


## مارية المهيري

*بغيت فلاشات كريستالية ..

اللي تقدر توفرلي أشكال حلوة ومميزة بسعة كبيرة ياااريت تطرشلي ع الخاااص ..

ف انتظااااااركم ..*

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

كانت وحده تبيع مخدر بخاااااااااااخ ازرق لونه لازاله الشعر بدون الم 

تراسلني ...

بحفظ ملفها ومن تتوفر البيزات بطرش لها

----------


## هاااااي

اشحالكن خواتي
منو عنده هدية جاهزة لبيبي بوي مع هدية للام ذهب خاتم أو شغاب أو طقم وبسعر معقول والتغليف يكون راقي

----------


## ام المزيون

> ابي التاجره اللي تسوي اكل .. واهم شي محاشي ! هههههه
> وتوصله للبيت ... في ابوظبي ...
> بغيت ليوم السبت ... ان شاءالله ...
> 
> 
> انتظركمـ عالخــــــاص ^_^

----------


## أمـــ مـــوزه

أبا حد يقدر يوفر لي CD أفلام دزني

----------


## نصابو

*ابا
ابا
لبان مصري خخخخخ
ماعرف شوو اسمه مثل المستكه تقريباااا
اخويه يابه ليه من مصر 
جيه فـ علبه شفافه
طعمه مثل اللبـان ماكل ..
الحبه تيي مربعه وشويه مستطيله خخخخخ لونها ذهبي
وتكون يابسه شويه ..
وقرطاستها شفافــــه ..
بس مش مستكه هاللبان اللي لونه ابيظ لا لا
بلييييييييييييييز خاطريه فيه ابا منه
اللي عنديه بيخلص خخخخخ
خلاص تعودت عليه لازم كل يوم اكل منه
بلليييييز اللي تقدر توفره ليه تراسلنيه فـ الخـــــــــــــــاص
بليييييييييييييييييز
وثانكس حبيبااتيه ..*

----------


## maroco

اللي تبيع قطاعات الورق تراسلني ضروري..

----------


## بأول السلم

السلام عليكم..لو سمحتوا منو من دبي تقدر توفرلي كراتين الكيك المربعة البيضة بأحجام مختلفة وبكميات كثيرة وعندي اسم المحل في ديرة اسمه صقر مكة بس كل ما ادق عليهم يعطيني الرقم مقطوع وابي بعد القاعدة الدائرية والمربعة بكميات بعد يعني انا عندي وصف دقيق للمكان بس ابي وحدة تطرشه من دبي مع مندوب الشركة بزيادة 100 درهم او مية وخمسين أنا أبيهن بحدود500 درهم ومشكوراااات

----------


## روح الشامسي

منو التاجره ألي عندها الشاي الصيني

----------


## فراولة VIP

اريد ستاندات الشغابات وستاندات الاساور وشنطة حفظ الساعات الي تنحط فيها 12 ساعة بليز اريدهن ضرووري
واذا في اي ستاند للعرض اريده بعد

----------


## طيرالأحزان

ابغي جلابيات خفيفه وهاديه تكون مخصره يعني فرنسي

مابغي شك وغيره 

الي تلاق طلبيه جزاه الله الف خير

----------


## فوآغي

ابغي وحده اتسوي ملفوف في ابوظبي

ووحده تبا اتبيع تيليفون كروم الذهبي


ووحده اتبيع دخون ياس ( اسرار )

----------


## سيده البحر

*ممكن للي تبيع :

1> خلطات تسمين طبيعية و عن طريق شركة توصيل ؟؟؟

2> شراشف سرير لذو شخصين و بنفس طريقة التوصيل ؟؟؟


^^

و السموحـهـ..*

----------


## ام عمار

انا بغيت روابط الخوات إلي يسون أطقم النفاس والبيبي

----------


## Pheno-m-enon

*أبغي وحدة تبيع جلابيات بيت قطن ^_^*

----------


## مبروكين

ابغي سكارفات

----------


## أم مها2222

أنا بغي أشتري الألعاب الزوجية ...

----------


## MaRaAaM

-أبي أوصل هدية لخارج الدولة..
-في تاجرة في المنتدى نزلت في كذا رابط أنها تقدر توصل طلبات و هدايا لخارج الدولة و بالتحديد بوكيه ورد و كاكاو، بس للأسف ضيعت الرابط، ياليت التاجرة تتواصل معاي، أو ان أحد يدلني عليها، أو أي تاجرة ثانية عندها القدرة على التوصيل للخارج تتوصل معاي ع الخاص!!

(ضرووووووووووووووووووووري بليييييييييييييييييز)

----------


## تاج الامارات

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

خواتي أنا حابة فستان عروس أبيض فخم وجميل ..

واتمنى الآقي مرعاة بالسعر الفستان ...

----------


## ماي العين

الي تبيع سماعة بلاك بيري بولد اصليه

تراسلني

----------


## *ورد الخزامى*

صابون نابلسي و سدر بلييييييز

----------


## الامل موجود

من تقدر تصمم لي فيديو او مقطع متحرك يكون فيه صور
لاني حابه اسوي صور حق تخرج وتكون الصور ع مراحل و متحركه ما عرف شو يسمونها
المهم شغل حلوووووو

----------


## عايشه فالدنيا

اخواتي منو التاجره اللي من المنتدى عندنا تبيع فوط وتكتب 
عليهم "اشعار" اسامي

----------


## سآآآآآرة

ابا طقم دلال
مع الصينيه كل شي...
وابا وحده تسوي توزيعات لخطوبتي ..
اللي تعرف وحدع تبيع طقم الدلال .. واللي تسوي توزيعات اطرشلي اسمها 
عالخاص ...
بليييز ماشي وقت

----------


## سآآآآآرة

وابا بعد الفوط اللي يكتبون عليها ..

----------


## سآآآآآرة

بغيت جلابيات للمناسبات ..
وفساتين اطفال من عمر 8 ل 10

----------


## مشتاقة لقطر

مطلوب منتجات زوجية والعاب زوجيةومنتجات مضيئة بسعر جملة الجملة.. ابي كميات كبيرة

----------


## الماركه شما

خواتي تاجرات الأكل بغيت أعرف من وين تاخذون البوكسات الشفافه مال الكب كيك الي ع شكل مربع .. ياريت الي يعرف يساعدني قاعده أدورهم ما محصلتنهم ،، وين ينباعون بالشارجه وعيمان لو سمحتم..

----------


## سآآآآآرة

ابا جواتي عاليه وراقيه

----------


## m_4ever

بليييييييييييز ابى اكياس مالات اللحاف والمخدات وين بلاقييييهن؟

----------


## طيرالأحزان

ابغي الملقط الكهربائي

----------


## روح قاليها

بليز خواتي منو تقدر اتوفرلي كيرلي الشعر باسرع وقت اباه بسرعه انا من بوظبي

----------


## أم_ريم

أخواتي.... أبغي كاميره صغيرة قلم أو ما شابه حق الشغالات

----------


## طيرالأحزان

ابغي رقم اتصالات يكون تربل

حلو يعني

----------


## العيناوية عنيدة

ابغي فساتين قصيرة او تنانير وقمصان قصيرة بس قياسات كبيرة مثلا اكس اكس لارج ولا اكس لارج 

الي تقدر توفرهن جزاها الله الف خير

----------


## يا رب لك م

السلامــ عليكمــ و الرحمــة 

غالياتي بغيـــت iphone 3GS بسعر ارخص عن سعر اتصالات .. يعني لوو ممكن اقل من 2600 درهم 

^.^

----------


## um-flan

السلام عليكم ,,

بغيت موضوع التاجره الي تبيع كريم تريتوسبوت للتبييض
لاني ادوره من متى >_<

----------


## زينه ومزيونه

أبغي عبي حلوة ومبتكرة مب ساده وقصات بس

----------


## miss.floower

ابا اكياس حجم صغير ..
بسرع وقت ...

----------


## امل79

ابغي زيت لفرد وتنعيم الشعر

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

ابغى زيت لفرد الشعر

----------


## رفيعة الشأن

أبغي رابط موضوع الجلابيات للتاجرهzri

----------


## فوآغي

> ابغي وحده اتسوي ملفوف في ابوظبي
> 
> ووحده تبا اتبيع تيليفون كروم الذهبي
> 
> 
> ووحده اتبيع دخون ياس ( اسرار )

----------


## حالمـة

ادور على زيت حبة البركة ماركة "ابو جمل"

----------


## ام مـوزة

*ابا لانجري

باسعار معقولة 

والسايز لارج - اكس لارج 

و ثانكس مقدما*

----------


## مزروعية القلب

اباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا البووووووووووووووودره معقووووووووووووله محد يقدر يدبرها

----------


## كلي حلاة

أبغي .. وحده تسوي ورق عنب .. وملفوف .. بليييييييز ما باه حااامض .. أبا يكون بالصلصل الحااار 
وتكون من العييييييييين ..

بليز بنات انا مسااافره .. و مشتهية أكله قبل السفر

----------


## ستايلش قيييرل

انا بعد مسافره .. وأبي ورق عنب بس يكون بالصلصه الحااره . . ما باااه حاامض

----------


## ستايلش قيييرل

ورق العنب بيكون حق أختي .. انا باجر مسااافره 

بليز اللي من العين وتسوييييييه تراسلني 
واختي بترد عليها

----------


## تاليا

منو التاجره اللي اتزين سكان السياره .. والسياره من الداخل بكريستال شواروفيسكي؟؟

وكانت بعد اتزين الحنا بفصوص الشواروفسكي؟؟

----------


## مسايا غاليري

*أدور جلابيه نفس اللي عند اليشمك او ما شابه بس تكون هاديه ومافيها سولف وايد اللهم على اليد والرقبه ان امكن حق مناسبه عندي ..

ولو تكون الشيله وياها يكون أفضل  

وبسعر معقول فحدود الـ500 وابغيها يديده طبعا*

__________

*حصلت بنات الحمدلله*

----------


## عبيطه واستعبط

انا ابى اي تاجره او اي وحده مجربه تاجره تسوي بسكوت يكون لذيييييييذ وهش وااااايد تقولي 

لاتقولون لي عين الجمل وغيره ابى شي غريب مابي شي مجربتنه 
وياريت اللي بطرش لي اطرش لي وهي مجربه مش بس تفتي بروحها بليز يعني

----------


## أم_ريم

أخواتي.... أبغي كاميره صغيرة قلم أو ما شابه ....لمراقبة الشغالات ................ ضروري

----------


## أســ الشوق ــرة

هلا حبوبات \بنات ممكن تساعدوني ابي اعرف منو التاجرة الي كانت تبيع فوط و روب الحمام و كانت تكتب عليهم بعد ابيها ضروري بليز بنات ساعدوني ربي يحفظكم بنات

بليز ردو علي بسرعة

----------


## أنثى / ..

ابا كفرات بلاك بيري بولد .. بس ابا شي مميز مب سااده !

----------


## قلبUAE

ابااا حد يسويلي ميني كب كيك مع التزييين بأسعار حلوه مب غاليه

يليت تفيدني

----------


## دللُــوله

مرحبااا

أبغي رابط التاجره الي تسوي سلاسل او خواتم من ذهب وألماس

----------


## *ورد الخزامى*

أي منتج بسعر معقول للغازات الدائمه في البطن

----------


## احتاجك..

> كانت وحده تبيع مخدر بخاااااااااااخ ازرق لونه لازاله الشعر بدون الم 
> 
> تراسلني ...
> 
> بحفظ ملفها ومن تتوفر البيزات بطرش لها


mee too^^

----------


## ام حمدان26

ابغي امبولات الصبار للشعر هني فالامارات ضروري محتاجه 6 علب

----------


## يحراويه

مطلوووووووووب فصوص كرستال كباار ووسط
الوان مختلفه
واصصصلي

اللي تقدر توفره تراسلني
وابي سعر مناسب

----------


## طيرالأحزان

ابغي الملقط الكهربائي بسعر مناسب لان انا عارفه سعره

بس ابغيه ضروري

----------


## رفيعة الشأن

أبغي العلب البلاستيكيه الصغيره مال السويت

----------


## ام مطور

> ابغي امبولات الصبار للشعر هني فالامارات ضروري محتاجه 6 علب


نفس الطلب

----------


## tamee222

ابغي بجااااااايم .. اللي عندها ترسلي عالخاص

----------


## سلوة الخاطر ~

ابا شغله من وحده من دبي تروح المول اي مول يعني وتاخذ لي الي ابااه ابا شنطه مثل مالات المدرسه ..والي بتساعدني بهالشغله تراسلني عالخاص وبخبرها شو ابا ... اتمنى الى الي يساعدني باقرب وقت ومشكووورااااااااااااااااااااااات..~

----------


## قلبUAE

*آآبا حد اختصاصه كب كيك +تزيينه +باسعار معقوله*

----------


## om-alreem

ابغي حد يطلبلي من موقع رالف لوراين في امريكا

----------


## عتاشي2

السلام عليكن خواتي لوسمحتن اريد المشد الاندونيسي بس يكون رخيص

----------


## جنح الليل2

خواتي التاجرات منو يقدر يوفر لي شي من لايف استايل للعلم انا من العين

----------


## دلوعه الموت

ابا شيل حلوة سوده للطلعه

وابا بجايم ولانجري باسعار حلوة

----------


## ظبيانيه اصيلة

اريد هديه حلوة مغلفه بطريقه راقيه لاخوي . المناسبه سياره جديده

ممكن اشوف شو عندكن خواتي

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

ابى ابى 

زيت يفرد الشعر يخليه حيرريرررررررررررررر

----------


## الامل موجود

كفرات بلاك بيري بولد 9700

----------


## أنثى / ..

> ابا كفرات بلاك بيري بولد .. بس ابا شي مميز مب سااده !

----------


## المهرة اللعوب

مطلوووووووب
عبايات
راقية
مميزة

----------


## moony_7

بنــآآت منو تقـــدر تطلــب لي من النـــت ..
بس الدفــع يكــون سلــم واستلـــم..

----------


## الطيف الغرامي

مطلوووب منتجات رمنسيات زوجيه من العاب واضاءات وغيره

باسعار معقوله

----------


## الحنين2424

منو تقدر تحصلي كريمات (( Fruit & Passion )) اللي تنباع بمحلات بمول بن بطوطــــة.. 

كريمات طبيعية وحلوة..

----------


## قلبUAE

آآبا حد اختصاصه كب كيك +تزيينه +باسعار معقوله

----------


## كاتمه شعوري

طيب انا عندي طلب واي تااجره عندها ياليت تراسلني 

وطلبي اهوو
محتاااجــه اي كريم او اي شيء يكووون يشيل شعر الجسم يعني الباطين والمنطقه الحساسه ..ويكون تاثيره مثل الحلاووه انه يشيل الشعر من جذووره
وبدون اي اثار جاانبيـــه ..
والاهم مايكون فييه الاحساس بالالم حييييل ههههههه
ويخلي فتره نموو الشعر تتاخر .. يعني مثل الحلاوه بالضبط واحسن بعد..

يعني مهوب بس يقطع الشعر لااااا.. مثل ماتسوويه الحلااووهـ ..
وهم اللي عندها كرررريم لمنع طلووع الشعر مره ثانيه تقووووولي ...

وياااااااليت القى منكن رد خوااااااتي ...


<<مدري اذا طلبي صعب ..

----------


## شمس الامارااات

ابي وحدهاتسوي ام علي بس اتكون لذيذه


انا من راس الخيمه

----------


## طيرالأحزان

بنات في وحده تبيع بوكات ماركه وساعات ماركه

للرجال والنساء


بس نسيت عضويته

الي تعرف رجاء تساعدني

فديتكن

----------


## Choco0olate

ملطوب شنطة كلوي
نفس هالموديل


[IMG]




احمر او اي لون غامج

منو تجدر توفرلي اياها بسعر حلو

----------


## كلي براءه

حبايبي في تاجره تبيع قطااعات من كل نوووع 
بليييييييييز ابا الرابط

----------


## عائـشة

خواتي التاجرات

أنا أبا اي منتجات تخص الاطفال ..

شباصات .. ملابس .. سيديات .. العاب .....الخ

كل ما يخطر على بالكن يخص الطفل

----------


## روح غايب

بغيت ساعه ماركة بس مب غاليه 

بحدود 300 و200 درهم

----------


## نووور دبي

خواتي التاجرات بغيت وحده تفصل شراشف فخمه ولحافات فخمه طقم كامل بلييييييييييييز اللي تسوي اتراسلني

----------


## عتاشي2

لوسمحتن خواتي اريد كولكشن كامل من ملابس الام والمفرش والبيبي

----------


## rose_dxb

السلام عليكم 
ابا وحده توفر لي ساعه ب نفس اللون الوردي الي طايح _ *يكون بين الوردي و الخوخي و فااااااااااااااقع* _و بسعر اقل عن 500 و لوو زاد شويه مافيش مشكله ^^

----------


## شهد المناعي

ياربيه ليش احس انا الوحيده ادور آكل هههههههههههههههه

عموما بنات اللي مجربه بسكوت شرط يكون نضيف وشكله مرتب يشهي يعني ؟؟

اهم شي اللذه بعد تخبرني 

وثانيا التوصيل اهم شي يوصلني باسرع وقت ممكن والسموحه

ياربي كان عندي رقم بنيه بس انمسح عني

----------


## شمس الامارااات

بغيت ام علي لذيذه
الي اتعرف حد يسويها في راس الخيمه
او على الاقل وين اقدر اشتريها غير عن المطار

----------


## شهد المناعي

عدناااااااااااااااااا لطلبي الثاني 

ابــي دخوووووووون غااااااااوي ابيه وااااااااايد وااااااااااااايد حلوووو

بس اهم شي يكون مجرب للي بتمدحه لي ؟؟؟؟؟

وياريت الواثقه من شغلها بس تراسلني بليز منعا للاحراج يعني


وسعره اوكي مش غالي لان البعض بصراحه واااايد مبالغيييييييييين بالاسعار ...

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

> اللي تبيع قطاعات الورق تراسلني ضروري..


 
نفس الطلب ؟؟؟؟

----------


## آمال الغد

أنا بعد أبغي قطاعات ورق

----------


## ام الغيث

اريد رابط رويال ديزاين اتبيع كفرات التلفون

----------


## فوآغي

مطلوب مصممه عبي بأسعار حلوووه ..

اللي تعرف اطرشلي رساله

----------


## الماركه شما

> ملطوب شنطة كلوي
> نفس هالموديل
> 
> 
> [IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## برق لمع

في تاجره كانت اتبيع فساتين فكتورية حق البنوتات الصغار
ياليت اتراسلني
او اي حد يعطيني رابط ملفها الشخصي

----------


## العــنا

السلام عليكم


في تاجره تبيع طاولة الضيافة 3 في واحد

بليز ابيهااا ظروري

----------


## الاميررره

بقيت التاجه اللي اتبيع الحف اللي يتكون من10 او 12 قطه ياليت اتراسلني

----------


## ام حمد123

:Salam Allah:  منو تاكدر اتوفرلي سجاده
الصلاه 
نفس الي تنباع في مكه
الي فيها نكش شوي بارز
وجزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## ام سراء

السلام عليكم 
ابغي اتاجره الي كانت موضوع اطقم الاستقبال بعد الولاده
وكانت حاطه عنوان "كريزي فاشن" بس ماعرفت كيف اتواصل معها
ابغي ضروروي

----------


## شمس الامارااات

> بغيت ام علي لذيذه
> الي اتعرف حد يسويها في راس الخيمه
> او على الاقل وين اقدر اشتريها غير عن المطار


 

 :Frown:

----------


## شمس الامارااات

ابي قماطات غريبه للنونو بس اهم شي اتكون اسعارها مب غاليه

----------


## شمس الامارااات

منو تقدر اتوفرلي عطر روكو بروكو الجديم

----------


## dala3 reemany

ياليت ما تهملون موضووعي ؟؟؟  :Frown:  

منو تقدر اتوفرلي اياه .. وبسعر حلوو .. ويكون الدفع كامل سلم استلم ..  :Frown:

----------


## ام محمد200

ابغى عدسات ملونه بس مب توتى ولا فريش لوك نوعيه تكبر وتغير شكل العين

----------


## طيرالأحزان

من تقدر توفرلي

هالماركه

Benefit

----------


## العــنا

السلام عليكم


في تاجره تبيع طاولة الضيافة 3 في واحد

بليز ابيهااا ظروري

----------


## عموديه وافتخر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخواتي ... أنا أبغي موبايل toshiba 815T hello kitty
الي تقدر توفره لي، تخبرني عن السعر و تتواصل معاي على الخاص.

----------


## الحاجية

السلام عليكم خواتي ... كنت قبل طالبة من وحدة من المنتدى شبه وكان اسم الموضوع اعدام لرائحة العرق بس من فترة ما دخلت المنتدى ونسيت اسم الاخت اللي كنت طالبة منها اللي تعرفها لو تسمح تتواصل معاي عالخاص واسمحولي ...

----------


## Miss Dior}

مرحبا خواتي .....

انا ابا حد يوفرلي عبايا بقصات وبسعر مقبوووول ....(للعمل )
ساده او فيها حركات بسيطه ...

----------


## nourlglb

ابا شنطة الحلاقة الولادية الي سعرها 370 درهم

ضروري الله يخليكم....

----------


## Choco0olate

ملطوب شنطة كلوي
نفس هالموديل


[IMG]




احمر او اي لون غامج

منو تجدر توفرلي اياها بسعر حلو

----------


## smily

منو تعرف عباية السديري السعودية إللي تعرفها بغيتها تتواصل معاي

----------


## بنت الغربيه

هلا والله .. 

منو تقدر توفر لي سكيني سايز سمول لونه اسود 

وبعد عباات اعراس اتكون الي نفس القبعه الي تقدر اطرش ع الخاص رساله ويسلمووو

----------


## ام هبوبه

منو تقدر توفرلي مجموعة القناع الذهب مع نثرات الذهب وكريم الذهب المجموعة الكاملة او تعرف مكان وين يبعونهم ومجموعة تقشير بالكريستال واريد بعد كتب ومجالات للمكياج وتسريحات منو عندها تراسلني على الخاص او تقدر توفرهم حالي

----------


## elgala

مرحبا خواتي عساكن الا بخير وسهاله 
في تاجره ويانا فالمنتدى توفر نعول mbt عزكن الله ........... وانا مضيعه الموضوع ياليت الي تعرف رابطها ماتبخل علي 
وشكرا

----------


## mis-crochet

اريــــــــــد راس منيكـــــــــــان...

ياليت اللي عندها ترسلي 

الصور مع الاسعـــار..

^_^ تقبلو تحيــاتي.... *_*

----------


## شمس الامارااات

تعبت وانا احط طلباتي ههههه


ابي ام علي لذيذه
وابي قماطات غريبه باسعار معقوله
وابي عطر روكو بروكو الجدييم

----------


## صرخة حلم

السلام عليكم 
اذا حد يعرف العضوه اللي تفصل هالعباه لاتبخل عليه 

انا جفت هالعباه في موقع ثاني ووايد عيبتني جفت رابط موقع سيدات الامارات في الصوره 



ضروري الله يخليكم

----------


## Miss Dior}

مرحبا خواتي .....

انا ابا حد يوفرلي عبايا بقصات وبسعر مقبوووول ....(للعمل )
ساده او فيها حركات بسيطه ...

----------


## سراب الغلا

بنات ابا زيت النعام أو ذيل النعام ما أعرف 

وأبا .... ما اعرف شو يسمونة بس بصوفة ... يوم تربي الحرمة تحطيه على بطنها نفس الكورسية ... 
بس يكون وااااااااااايد طويل وينلف على البطن يمكن 3 ملات تقريبا .... 

وشكرا

----------


## سحايب7

شحالكم خواتي
انا ابا اسوي فوط استحمام عليها اسماء المعاريس 
اللي عندها فكرة عن الموضوع تخبرني

----------


## تاليا

منو التاجره اللي اتزين سكان السياره .. والسياره من الداخل بكريستال شواروفيسكي؟؟

وكانت بعد اتزين الحنا بفصوص الشواروفسكي؟؟

----------


## المصارعه

ابي شنط ممكن الي تبيع شنط تراسلني

----------


## أم مطر

> ابي شنط ممكن الي تبيع شنط تراسلني


انا بعد ^_^ 

+ شنط صغيرة للاعراس

----------


## آمال الغد

من التاجره الي التسوي ملفات الإنجاز 
أبي رابط ملفها ضروري

----------


## roqaya99

كانت فيه تاجره عارضه جلابيات الدانتيل 
ما قدرت احصل موضوعها 
أعتقد كان اسمها كلي ذوق
المهم منو تفصل جلابيات الدانتيل بأسعار معقوله

----------


## كاتمه شعوري

> طيب انا عندي طلب واي تااجره عندها ياليت تراسلني 
> 
> وطلبي اهوو
> محتاااجــه اي كريم او اي شيء يكووون يشيل شعر الجسم يعني الباطين والمنطقه الحساسه ..ويكون تاثيره مثل الحلاووه انه يشيل الشعر من جذووره
> وبدون اي اثار جاانبيـــه ..
> والاهم مايكون فييه الاحساس بالالم حييييل ههههههه
> ويخلي فتره نموو الشعر تتاخر .. يعني مثل الحلاوه بالضبط واحسن بعد..
> 
> يعني مهوب بس يقطع الشعر لااااا.. مثل ماتسوويه الحلااووهـ ..
> ...



وين التاجراااااااااات؟؟؟

مافي احد يبيع اي منتج لازاله الشعر ويكون تقريبا مثل الحلااوهـ
ويخلي الشعره تطلع من جذوورهااا..

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## العيناوية عنيدة

منو منالتاجرات الي في العين تبيع كب كيك خااطري فيه شفت كذا وحدة بس اغلبهن الي من الشارجة والي من دبي

----------


## فراولةAD

مرحبا امنو تروم توفرليه هالعطر

مخلص من بوظبي وقالولي في دبي يمكن احصله

اسمه Tuscan Leatherمن شيلو

وهاي صورته

----------


## سراب الغلا

بنات من توفر لي نفس هذا تقريبا بس الي اباه ينلف على البطن بس .. على شكل شي طويل ينربط على البطن
وينلف جم مرة يمكن 3 او 4 .. على بطن بس ... ( ضاغط )
يستخدمنه الي يربن لو سمحتم ..

----------


## ام احمدوه

هلا حبيباتي
بغيت شنط السفر المنقطه
دار راسي وانا ادور في المنتدى
بليز ضروري

----------


## قمولة حلوة

السلام عليكم 
كريم اساس الديموكول الاصلي
من تقدر اتوفرلية 

ضروري انا من العين

----------


## لمح البصر

من التاجرة اللي تسوي توزيعات المواليد 

اذكار الصباح والمساء لمشاري العفاسي

----------


## سامرية الليل

> مرحبا خواتي .....
> 
> انا ابا حد يوفرلي عبايا بقصات وبسعر مقبوووول ....(للعمل )
> ساده او فيها حركات بسيطه ...


انا بعد نفس الطلب 

ابا شي بسيط 

اللي عندها تراسلني بالصور مع الاسعار لو سمحتوا

----------


## nice_angel

فيـــه وحده من التااجراات ترسل ورد لاي مكاان في العالم 
ممكن ترااسلني..

----------


## طيف_uae

ابي زيت يطوووووووول الشعر بسرررررررررررررعه .. بسعر حلو ومعقول

----------


## همسه ولمسه

ابى سيديات تعليم المكياج منو عندها

----------


## سراب الغلا

مشد أندونيسي ... بس يكون طويل يعني ينلف مرتين او ثلاث على البطن

----------


## دلـع بـنـات

بغيت تيشيرت super man 


و spong bob



قياس سمول أو ميديوم

----------


## Choco0olate

مطلوب شنطة كلوي
نفس هالموديل


[IMG]




احمر او اي لون غامج

منو تقدر توفرلي الشنطة بسعر حلو

----------


## kash5ah_girl

السلام عليكم تاجرات

طلبي اليوم زيت جنين القمح لسواد تحت العين 

بغيته اصلي  :Smile: 

اتمنى اللي عندها تراسلني ^_^

----------


## أم ود!د

مرحباااااااا

بغيت قلم حنا اسود

----------


## طيرالأحزان

من ممكن توفري منتجات 

مكياج هالماركه
Benefit

hollywood glo

----------


## بطة بيضاء

السلام عليكم

بغيت ملابس حق بنتي بشخصية كرتونية اسمها (دورا)

ارجو مراسلتي و شكرا

----------


## meemo0

أريد يونيفورم للخدامات يكون قطعة وحدة مب قطعتين..

----------


## برق لمع

ابا فستان قياس 18
بليييييييييييييييز

----------


## ام هبوبه

منو تقدر توفرلي مجموعة القناع الذهب مع نثرات الذهب وكريم الذهب المجموعة الكاملة او تعرف مكان وين يبعونهم ومجموعة تقشير بالكريستال واريد بعد كتب ومجالات للمكياج وتسريحات منو عندها تراسلني على الخاص او تقدر توفرهم حالي

----------


## يارب_ارحمني

بنات ماعليكم امر من تقدر توصل ورد لاي مكان بالامارات بلييييييز ضروري لاتبخلون عليه

----------


## ميثه الحلوة

بغيت وحده كانت تبيع اغراض محل المهد من اغراض للبيبي

----------


## ام سعيد وحمده

ممكن اتوفرولي كحل اثمد من باكستان اتريا ردودكن

----------


## ام حمد123

:Salam Allah: منوه تاكدر التوفرلي 
سجاده الصلاةوا اتكون من القطن وافيها نقش بارز بعدمن القطن

----------


## ملكت-حياتي

بنآآآآآآآت بغيت عدسات حليمة بولند 
اللي تكمل فتره طويييييله 
+ كتب مكياج لسنه 2009 او 2010 
و تسريحآآآآآت

----------


## رومنسيات قمر

يا تاجرات

ابغي كريم يسمن اليدين او ينفخه 
وابغيه مضمون وفي ذمه التاجره


بالتوفيق

----------


## snow_day

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
بغيت الأكياس الي تنحفظ فيها الملابس 
وابغيها ملونه

----------


## ورد جوري يفوح

أريد السبحه الالكترونية

----------


## دراهم

منو تقدر توفر هالاداة 

http://www.dermaroller.de/index.php

----------


## ام حمد123

منوة منكن 
تعرف رقم تلفون الهندي الي ايبيع 
القطع مع شيلهن ضرووووووووووووري

----------


## نووور دبي

> منوة منكن 
> تعرف رقم تلفون الهندي الي ايبيع 
> القطع مع شيلهن ضرووووووووووووري


انا بعد ابي اللي عندها اطرشلي عالخاص

----------


## همسه ولمسه

وانا بعد ابى 

منو تقدر توفر هالاداة 

http://www.dermaroller.de/index.php

----------


## همسه ولمسه

مطلوب سيديات مكياج و تسريحات منو يبيعهم

----------


## الماركه شما

> ملطوب شنطة كلوي
> نفس هالموديل
> 
> 
> [IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## البرنسيسة90

منو تقدر اتوفر لي مكينه الشكولاته (( نافووره الشكولاته ))

وعلاقه الطرابيش ضرووووووووري

----------


## الحلووه

منو من التاجرات اتسوي سبابييح ؟؟

----------


## العــنا

السلام عليكم


في تاجره تبيع طاولة الضيافة 3 في واحد

1- للعصير
2- للشاي والقهوه
3- ....

بليز ابيهااا ظروري

----------


## لمح البصر

الله يخليكم اللي تعرف اللي تسوي هالتوزيعات تراسلني ضروري

----------


## ام سعيد وحمده

مرحبا خواتي بغيت اتوفرلي كحل اثمد من باكستان اتريا ردوودكن

----------


## مزيونة راك

*خــواتي منوا تقدر اتوفر لي كرسي لصلاة لكبار السن 

الله يخليكم ردوا عليه ضروري ابا ف اقرب فرصه لو سمحتوا*

----------


## الامل موجود

انا شفت موضوع لاحد التاجرات
تسوي توزيعات و فيها كحال و بعضها قلوس 
عجبتني الفكره 
اتمنى التاجره تشوف طلبي او الي تقدر تسويلي تراسلني و بلييييييييييز اريد اشوف صور

----------


## شمس الامارااات

ابا ام علي لذييييذه بس في راس الخيمه  :Frown:

----------


## اللآلئ

ابغي وحده تعامل مع هالموقع عشان اطلب منه childrensalon

----------


## kalpoka

ابا دهن عود الاطفال من التاجره عواشهـ و ابا منها توزيعات ما حصلت الرابط مالها

----------


## عرب زايد

بغيت حد يوفرلي شيل لندني ساده باللون البني والاصفر والكحلي والعشبي والاخضر فاتح بس مب فسفوري
وبعد اريد شيل صفوه ساده 

اللي عندها ممكن اطرشلي الصور عشان اتاكد من الالوان لاني ماريد اشتري عمياني

وشكرا

----------


## شوكولا777

اريد طقم ادوات مكتب ..ضروري اريده

----------


## سراب الغلا

بنات ابا زيت ذيل النعام الي حق العظام... عشان امي 

وابا شنطة شكلها كيوت عشان احطي فيها حمام سونا لانه مسوي زحمة في الاغراض وشكلة هب مرتب لكن سعر مناسب




نفس جيه تقريبا اكبر شوي عشان اغراض السونا

----------


## أمورة

السلام عليكم

ادور التاجره اللي تبيع فناييل تايلاند مالت القهوه

و كانت اتقول رسم يد...

نسيت كم سعر الدرزن

ضروري ابا الموضوع...

----------


## أم راشــــــد

خواتي ابا وحد اتوفرلي عطر تسكن لذر الاصلي و بسعر معقول و اباه قبل الجمعـــه ضرووووووري ..
منو تقدر اتوفرلي اياه ؟؟

----------


## غــــــلا

السلام عليكم
بغيت حد يسوي توزيعات حق الطالبات المتفوقات فالمدرسة في حدود 100 حبه
اللي عندها فكره مميزه وبسعر زين تراسلني عالخاص

----------


## ميثه الحلوة

بغيت توزيعات تراثيه

----------


## العــنا

السلام عليكم


في تاجره تبيع طاولة الضيافة 3 في واحد

1- للعصير
2- للشاي والقهوه
3- ....

بليز ابيهااا ظروري

----------


## أم دانووه

السلام عليكم 

بغيت كب كيك بليز فحدود تقريبا 120 حبة 

مشكلة لتوزيعات ..بيبي ...

اللي عندها اشكال مميزة و تحط عليها اسم البيبي و اشكال مميزة يعني 

تراسلني بليز مع السعر النهائي ل 120 حبة

----------


## أهلاويه

مرحبا ..

البارحه انا حدرت ولقيت موضوع فيه اساور اللي فيها حروف ودرهم وبرقع وغيره وماثبت اسم التاجره 

يايت اللي تعرف من هيه اطش لي نكها او رابط الموضوع

كل الشكر لكم

----------


## لميس85

ابي شغابات الاسامي الي تكون ذهب او مطلية بذهب

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

ابى شي يخلي شعري حرير والنتيجه مظمونه اميه في الميه ... بليز 

مابى اخسر فلوسي ع الفاظي

----------


## طيرالأحزان

من تقدر توفرلي هالمنتج



ومن استخدمت هالمنتج او تعرف اي شي عنه






الي بتساعدني جزاه الله الف خير

----------


## انا ملاك

السلام عليكم 

خواتي منو تبيع *ميني عقال* بالالوان الفوشيه الحلوه والقياس ميديام 
ابى اخذ عنها 2

وابى سعر حلو ياليت الي عندها تراسلني

----------


## أم دانووه

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> بغيت كب كيك بليز فحدود تقريبا 120 حبة 
> 
> مشكلة لتوزيعات ..بيبي ...
> 
> اللي عندها اشكال مميزة و تحط عليها اسم البيبي و اشكال مميزة يعني 
> 
> تراسلني بليز مع السعر النهائي ل 120 حبة

----------


## غــــــلا

السلام عليكم ...
منو التاجرة اللي تسوي اوراق عمل وبروشورات للمدرسة ؟؟ 
اللي تقدر تساعدني تراسلني عالخاص

----------


## B!nt_3eman

خواااتي طالبتنكن طلبه 

آبا الناموسية المضيئة .. لان عند ام رشودي خلصن .. 
فلي عندها ولا تعرف .. حد يبيييع ترااسلني ع الخاااص .. 

والسمووحه ع المغثه ..

----------


## دبلوماسيه}

بغيت رابط اللي تبيع ادوات كب كيك...واشكال..وتزين

----------


## ملكت-حياتي

> بنآآآآآآآت بغيت عدسات حليمة بولند 
> اللي تكمل فتره طويييييله 
> + كتب مكياج لسنه 2009 او 2010 
> و تسريحآآآآآت

----------


## غلا F

الغاليات منو تسوى توزيعات كاكاو ع شكل ورد ... ضرووووووووووووووي الله يخليكن 

واذا وحده عندها خلفيه ياليت تراسلني ع الخاص

مشكوووووووووووورات

----------


## أم شهد2010

ابا ورق عنب يجنننننننن لتاجرات ابوظبي وابيه الجمعه ضروووري ....

----------


## قلوب العذارى

بغيت بزم رجاليه


فاللي تقدر توفرلي اياهم تراسلني .. ضروووووووووووووووري بلييييييز

----------


## العروس راك

السلام عليكم 
بغيت أغطية المرحاض البلاستيكية المعقمة 
اللي عندها تراسلني عالخاص 
وأقل سعر يوصلني باخذه

----------


## طيرالأحزان

مرحبا خواتي


بغيت ساعات رجاليه ماركه 


بحدود 1200

----------


## غلا F

خواتي منو تسوي توزيعات الورد بالككاوووووو ضروري

----------


## ام عذبه

خواتي منو التاجره اللي اتبيع هاي البضاعه

----------


## Miss Dior}

مرحبا 

ابغي جلابيات لنفاس ...اللي من الحرير وعليهن دانتيل ...

----------


## daimon_of_uae

منوه التاجرة اللي تقدر توفر لي مسجات وسائط لدعوه لحفل زفاف

----------


## لمح البصر

> الله يخليكم اللي تعرف اللي تسوي هالتوزيعات تراسلني ضروري




ممكن تساعدوني

----------


## هند0

منو تقدر اتوفر الشنطه للاطفال والمدس والدوشق بشغل دانتيل

----------


## المصارعه

ابي جلابيات دانتيل بس القطعه تكون مشجه مب ساده ومب مستعمل

----------


## ماما امولة

:Salam Allah: 
اريد زيت الأركان المغربي اذا في تاجرة تبيعه ارجو مراسلتي واذا احد يعرف وين متوفر في الامارات يخبرني
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## DreamAwish

السلام عليكم خواتي..

من تقدر توفرلي اي شي أبغيه من الانترنت والدفع عن طريق سلم واستلم؟؟ ولها انشاءالله عموله زينه

----------


## احتاجك..

ابا قباضات تنفع للعرايس ضروري هالاسبوع

----------


## سراب الغلا

بنات من تقدر توفر لي زيت النعام ... أو ذيل النعام ... بس بسعر معقول


وشنطة ... لحمام سونا .. ارتبه فيه بدال ما اخليه في الارض..


او علبة نفس علبة الهدايا وشكرا ..

----------


## eLNoon

مرحباااا
لو سمحتو بغيت اعرف منو من التاجرات عندها المرايه المضيئه بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي يييز

----------


## eLNoon



----------


## دلوعة1

> 



اذا فية نفس هاي المرااية انا بعد ابقي هههههه

----------


## شهد المناعي

> 


انا بعد ابي شراتها

----------


## m.alrais

السلام عليكم.
ما عليكم امر من اسبوع لقيت في المول الفضي وحده تبيع مسك الطهاره (المسك الأسود) و يوم دورت عليه اليوم ما لقيته و لا أعرف اسم التاجره ولا أي معلومات. 
كنت حابه أطلب من عندها، ممكن اتساعدوني.
شكراً
أم عمار.

----------


## ميثه الحلوة

انا بعد ابغي يكون فيها ليت وسعرها حلو

----------


## خيماويةعسل

لوسمحتو بنات جريب ان شاء بربي ادعولي وابا مشد اندونيسي اصلي مب تقليد بمنو تنصحوني وشيء احسن من المشد الاندونيسي ساعدني بليز والتاجرة اطرشلي ع الخاص

----------


## Choco0olate

منو تقدر توفر 
كريم السعد

----------


## شوكولا777

اريد قناع الطين الاخضر
ياريت اتساعدوني اريده ضرووووووووووري

او على الاقل الي ما تقدر اتوفره اتخبرني وين احصله

----------


## احلاهن واتحداهن

اابااااااااا كفرااااااااااااات اي فون باسعار معقوله

----------


## احتاجك..

> ابا قباضات تنفع للعرايس ضروري هالاسبوع

----------


## كااتيا

> وانا ابا من ها إلي عندها اترسلني ع الخاص




انا ابغي هالجهاز بعد ^_^

----------


## مس صفرا

بنااااااااااااات منو تعرف تسوي اساااور 
الصداااااااقه تراسلني عالخااااااااااااص
ضرووووووووووووري جدا

----------


## شموخيه حيل

مسااااااااااااء الخيـــــــــــــر ....

بغيت حد يوفر لي قوااااااااالب معمول الخشبية ....








الرد عالخاااااااااص خواتي ^^

----------


## dxb-bride

السلام عليكم

تاجرات الجمله ..اللي عندها بضاعه تبيعها بالجمله اوبضاعه فايضه حق حرمه محتاجه

تبا تساعد نفسها وما تبا شي ابلاش

بس تكون البضاعه ماشيه هب طايح سوقها وتكون بسعر معقول من 500 ونازل عشان تنوع

والسموحه منكن

----------


## فخآمة كبريآئي

بغيييييييييييييت هداايااا رجاليه,,


مع الصووور,,والأسعااار؟,,

رااوووني أبدااعاااتكم,,,في الهداياا الرجاليه ,,,

----------


## ميثه الحلوة

بغيت اكياس harrods كانت تاجره تبيعهم نسيت اسمها

----------


## هكذا اذن2

ابي لابتوب بالتقسيط في بوظبي

----------


## شماني العوامر

منو التاجرة اللي تبيع الكوايه اللي تكوي و تربع لثياب

----------


## واحة الامل

مرحبا خواتي ...
في فالمنتدى تاجره تعرض ساعات نسائيه واسعارهن فوق 300 درهم
ومن بين المعروضات وحده لونها وردي ... بس كالعاده ضيعتها ^_^
ياليت الي تعرف رابطها اطرشه لي عالخاص 
وشكرا

----------


## مس كشخهـ

مرحبا خواتي 
لوسمحتن منو تقدر توفر لي سيديات اناشيد كراميش بدون موسيقى يبيعونهن في دبي وانا بعيده فيريت السعر معقول

----------


## سراب الغلا

جهاز مشي ... وبسعر رخيص

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الله يوفقج

----------


## بنت الاقصى

ملابس اولاد من عمر 9 شهور .... الى سنه ونص ....

----------


## النرجس

السلام عليكم 

منوا من التاجرات تبيع سجادة صلاة للبنات الصغار

----------


## clickae

بنات الله يخليكم اللي عندها ستيانات للاستخدام اليومي وتكون مريحه تعبت وانا ادور في الاسواق ، قياسي 36د وانتظر الرد على احر من الجمر

----------


## بنت الاقصى

> انا ادور Touch-N-Brush
> 
> 
> 
> اتمنى حد يوفر لي اياها ..



وانا كمان ....

----------


## fifi_girl

بغيت جلابيات حرير للبيت  :Smile:

----------


## جوسـي كوتور

*مطلوب ألعب زوجيه وكريمات للمتزوجين ..ولوشنات وقمصان نوم طويلة وروبات وبجايم* 
*بجملة والا بالحبه*

----------


## *ورد الخزامى*

ابي نبات الاملج

----------


## مرقا

كعووووبه فسفووووريه مش عاليه واااايد وايد 
وسعارها منااسب 
وع هالراابط أشكالهنhttp://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=656017

----------


## الحنونه555

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بدخل في الموضوع على طول

انا ابا ساعه راقيه له شبكة عروس و تكون من الماركات المعروفه و تعرفون السوق عندنا واااااااااايد غالي

وماشاءالله في وايد تاجرات في المنتدى ييبون ساعات راقيه و باسعار وااااايد ممتازة و ارخص عن السوق

و اتمنى اذا عندكم سوع بالمواصفات لي اباها ممكن تعرضونهم في موضوعي مع السعر اهم شي السعر و اذا ما عليكم امارة الغاليات



موصفات الساعة:

تكون باللون الفضي
الالماس
المينا مالها ابيض
ماركة معروفه
واهم شي تكون صنقل مب سير و سير ما ابا

وابا الساعة في شهر اربعه لاني بستلم الجمعيه 



بعرضلكم نماذج ومب لازم نفس لي بعرضه عادي لو اشكال ثانيه و اذا فيه نفس لي عارضتنها خير و بركه








ديور بس مب نفس الالماس وردي لا لون الالماس العادي











و لي عندها ابلييييييييييييز ما تبخل علي




و سلااااااااااااااااااااااامتكم[/QUOTE]

----------


## مرقا

بلييييييييييز الي توووفر كعووووبه الفسفوووووريه وشنط من نفس اللواان
مش عالي وايييييد
وسعرهااااا مناااسب
http://http://forum.uaewomen.net/sho...d.php?t=656017

----------


## بنت الزيودي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
منو تقدر توفر حقي شنطه جلد لونها تركواز وبنفسجي وتكون كبيره

----------


## الحنين2424

هلا خوااااااااااااااااااتي ممكن مساعدتكم بايجاد فستان لعمر 10 سنوات وتقريبا نفس مواصفات ها الفستان اللي كان معروووووووووووووووووووض.بالمنتدى.. صرااااااااااحة وااااااااااايد اتلعوزت لاني سرت اكثر من مكااااااااان وما عيبوووووووني الفساتين المعروضاااااااات بالمحلات وما عندي وقت اروووووح دبي لاني مضغـووووووووووطة بالدوااااااااااااام واااااااااااايد ما عندي وقت.



بانتظااااااااااااااار ردوووووووووووووووووودكم خواااااااااااااتي..

----------


## الحنين2424

وانا بعد ابا الاملج..

----------


## شوكليت توي

أبغي جهاز رياضي لشد منطقة الصدر واليد
ياليت الي تقدر توفره لي تراسلني

----------


## لمعة خرز

ابا بودرة اضاءة من ماركة شارمل فقط ما ابا ماركات ثانية جديد او مستعمل عادي

----------


## rose_dxb

نعول فسفورية ^^ سطاحي او كعب 

باقل من 200 درهم

----------


## m.alrais

السلام عليكم أخواتي.
ما عليكم أمر ادور على كريم للجسم بإسم خلطة الإثاره ( عباره عن كريم و بودره ينخلطن مع بعض) لقيته في المول البرونزي من اسبوعين بس ما اعرف اسم التاجره.
الي اتعرفه اتدلني عليه جزاكم الله خير.
انتظر الرد .
اختكم ام عمار.

----------


## M!ss Cute

بلييييييز ابا توزيعات مواليد باسرع وقت وبسعر معقول لمولوده بنت

----------


## نعيمية دلع

خوووووووواتي ابغي ضروري سكراب للجسم انقذني من البقع والحبوب ابي شي يفتح مو مهم اهم شي سكراب لن اهو الي نفع اما العلاج زاده

----------


## أم_سلامه

مرحبا 

اشحالكن بغيت اسوي توقيع في صورة بيتي فوراتي


دخيييلكم الي تعرف ماتبخل عليه
جزاكن الله الف خير

----------


## قطوه متوحشه

شنطه اصفر فسفوري حجم وسط
تنانير قصيره لتحت الركبه سايز لارج

----------


## *ورد الخزامى*

اريد مكمل غذائي أنشوووووووووووور + حب مصري أصـلي 

بليز اثنيناتهم مع بعض

----------


## شهادي

[IMG]://www.0zz0.com][/url][/IMG]ابه حد يفصل لي هذي العباة

----------


## الغرنوقه

صبايا ابا ساعة سوبر مان واييييييييد داشه خاطري  :Frown: 
الي بتوفرها لي بتسوي فيني خير  :Frown: 
بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز

----------


## بدر البدووور

رابط حنايا

----------


## شوكولا777

منو تقدر اتوفر لي اكرمكم الله نعل رجالي مقاس 10

----------


## dxb-bride

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

عزيزاتي التاجرات اللي يطبخن


(((بوظبي))) بليز

منو تقدر تسويلي سويتس اوعصاير او ايسكريمز او اي شي يديد وغريب 

حق باجر؟؟؟؟

راسلوني بليز عالخااص 

اتريااكن

"كنت مخزنه رابط 2 يسون سويتات في بوظبي,لكن للاسف مسحتهن يمكن"

والسموحه منكن

----------


## بشاير فرح

غيت وح\ه توفرلي النعل الفسفوريه الي كانت بالقريه 
منها كعوووب بعد 

اذا في وحده تقدر توفرلي اياها لييز تطرشلي ع الخاص

----------


## ندوووووش

بنااات بلييييز مننننووو التاااجرة 

الى تبييييع نظااارااات ray ban

اباااهن بليييييييييييييز ضرور 

ابا الموضووع او منو التاجره 

ومشكووراات

----------


## إيمااان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

بنات أريد الكيلوت اللى يكبر المؤخرة أبى واحد مقاس لارج ولون بيج او أوف وايت أو أبيض 

أبيه بأأأأأأأأأقصى سرررررررررررعة ممكنة 

وبسعر مناسب جداااااا

نفس الطلب

----------


## & تسنيم &

السلام عليكم


مرحبا حبوبات


الغاليات منو من التاجرات اتبيع اللي يذوب الكاكاو اللي يكون تحته شمعه
احيد وحده تبيع دورت لين ما عيزت ما حصلتها


ممكن احد يعرفها يقولي

ومشكوورات مقدما

----------


## rose_dxb

> نعول فسفورية ^^ سطاحي او كعب 
> 
> باقل من 200 درهم

----------


## عسل عربي

ادور على فناجين الكاكاو..والبسكوت.... تحطون تشربون فيها القهوة وعقب تاكلون الفنجان..

شفت موضووووع لوحدة تبيع هالفناجين... بس ما اذكر منو... ممكن تساعدوني... بلييييييييز

----------


## ارمانيه

هلا ابي عباية شل راقيه وسعرها 1000 او اقل

----------


## @@اليتيمة @@

> مسااااااااااااء الخيـــــــــــــر ....
> 
> بغيت حد يوفر لي قوااااااااالب معمول الخشبية ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


انا بعد ابغيها ضرووووووووري وبسعر حلو والتواصل عالخاااص

----------


## حلوات الاهداب

ابغي الكيراتين الاصلي وابغي تاجره اتيب اغراض من تايلند

----------


## ام المزيون

بغيت الاكمام اللي تنلبس تحت العباه
بليز ابي سعر حلوو لاني ابي اخذ كميه

----------


## @@اليتيمة @@

> السلام عليكم
> 
> بغيت ملابس حق بنتي بشخصية كرتونية اسمها (دورا)
> 
> ارجو مراسلتي و شكرا


نفس الطلب لعمر سنتين

----------


## بشاير فرح

بغيت النعل الفسفوووووووووووريه ضروري

كعوب او مسطحه

التواصل ع الخاااص

----------


## شرجااوية

بليييييز بغييييت نفس الحلاااوة لنزع الشعر اللي كاانت اتسوييها التااجرة الدامة هي الحلاوة بالشبة والمسك لان مع الاسف التاجرة وقفت الطلبياات خلااااص  :Frown: 


بليييييز بلييييز بليييز بغيييت نفس الحلاااوة 










شرجااوية

----------


## وجع قلب

السلام عليكم .. عزيزاتي منو تقدر توفر لي علبة خواتم تكفي 20-30 خاتم .. أو علبيتين صغار مب مشكلة 

علبة ساعات ... اللي عندها تراسلني ع الخاص بليز

----------


## الامل موجود

اريد ملابس بنوته 6-9
اريد فساتين و بجايم واشكال حلوه و غريبه مب متوفره في الدوله

----------


## أم مطر

السلام عليكم 

حبيباتي بغيت مثل هالابواك اللي تقدر توفر لي اشكال مشابهه والاسعار تكون مناسبه مب اغلى عن 150 

لاني شفت فالمواقع الاسعار زينه 20 او 25 دولار 





او اللي يتسكر بسحاب 





مثل هاللون او الوان غامجه .. كحلي .. اسود .. بني غامج .. عنابي .. بنفسجي غامج .. الخ

----------


## PINK ! HEART

الي يكتب اسماء على زجاج او بتراب الملون يراسلني علخاص بليييز

----------


## PINK ! HEART

الي عنده قطع حلوه ساده اي شيئ حلو يراسلني علخاص ..............

----------


## PINK ! HEART

ابا قباضات شكلها دائري مب بيضاوي ولا طولي مرتب وخفيفه المهم قباضات ...الي تعرف ولا تبيع تخبرني ..

----------


## *ورد الخزامى*

بلييز صابون غار او نابلسي

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

ابى دخون بريحه



وريحه

لوليتا


يستوي والا ميستوي يا تاجرات؟

----------


## بدر البدووور

> بنااات بلييييز مننننووو التاااجرة 
> 
> الى تبييييع نظااارااات ray ban
> 
> اباااهن بليييييييييييييز ضرور 
> 
> ابا الموضووع او منو التاجره 
> 
> ومشكووراات





> رابط حنايا

----------


## بدر البدووور

نعل فسفوريه

----------


## قطوه متوحشه

ستكرات الحنه

----------


## أمنة

كاكاو جيوتو منو تقدر توفره لي ؟

----------


## حرمه يديده

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،
> اخواتي ،،،
> 
> 
> الي تعرف اي وحدة هني في المنتدى تبيع من البلاستيكات الي ينحطن على الحواجب و ترسمهن بطريقة حلوة يا ريت تطرشلي اسمها او تطرشلي اللينك على الخاص او ترد على في الموضوع هني اي شي... 
> 
> 
> تعبت و انا ادور على هالمنتج و كل الي احصلهم موجودين في السعودية و انا اريد تاجرة موجودة هني في الامارات... 
> 
> ...


انا بعد ابا هالستكرات

----------


## moony805

*^^ اذا ممكن .. اريد وحده تطلب لي من موقع سيقما ^^
لاني البطاقه مشفره هاليومين ><*

----------


## مبدعه-انا

:Salam Allah: 


من فتره شفت تاجره اتبيع هالـCharger اللي يشحن التلفون بالبطاريه ومايحتاي لكهرباء




بغيت اطلب منها بلييييييييز وووينها ساعدووووووني ="(




وابـــي غشوه قطريه أو سعوديه اللي تبيع تتواصل وياي لا تردووووووووووني

----------


## عواش الكتبي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله :. 




ندااااااااء استغاثة لكل التاجرات أباااااا بيجامات حلوة قطن او حرير 



بس بشرط تكون جديدة وموديلات داااارجة بسوق وحلوة 




وبسرررعة وبكون شاكره ألكن

----------


## miss 2ta

السلام عليكم ..

ابي اطقم ملابس بنوتات من الكروشيه ..
اللي عندها تراسلني عالخاص .. وشكرررا

----------


## somebody

منو تقدر تحصلي هذىي الاشكال
للكوفي
[IMG][/IMG]

الي تقدر تراسلني ع الخاص

----------


## الشمعة المضيئة

ابا اعرف التاجرة اللي تبيع التيجان للأعراس
وإذا عندها ديزاينات فخمة... يكون أحسن

----------


## مريوم الأموره

أدور كاميرا مراقبه صغيره وأبيها تسجل ..أتمنى من التاجرات يساعدوني

----------


## rose_dxb

نعل فسفوووووووووورية ^^ اقل من 200 درهم

----------


## كيفي قمر

بنآآآآآآآآآآآآت منووو عندهآآآ قطط للبيع .. 
شرط يكون سعرهآآآ معقوووووول ..

بليززززز لآتقصررن ><

----------


## yamna

يا تاجراااااااااااااااااااااااات منو منكن يقدر يوفرلي أبجورة الليزر بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي ييييييييز

----------


## هاااااي

> منو تقدر تحصلي هذىي الاشكال
> للكوفي
> [IMG][/IMG]
> 
> الي تقدر تراسلني ع الخاص


انا بعد أبغي

----------


## أم عقيل

مرحبااااا خواتي التاجرات
بغيت نظام هوليووووود خمسه كيلوو فيومين2

----------


## اللآلئ

ابغي التاجرات اللي يبوعون سووع اصليه مااركه ..

----------


## @@اليتيمة @@

اريد لحية الشيبة نفس مال القرية العالمية القرية الايرانية تكون نااااااااااااااااعمة وحلوة اللي تقدر اتراسلني ضرووووووووري اباها بداية الاسبوع الياي ماااااعندي وقت

----------


## سيدة الوروود

السلام عليكم خواتي

بنات.. بغيت مواقع اقدر اطلب من عندهم ملابس راقيه للمناسبات وبدل وشغلات كشخه 

بليز اللي تعرف المواقع تراسلني ع الخاص.. 

وشكرا لكم

----------


## PINK ! HEART

بلييييييز ضروري لا تقصرون وياي بغيت اسطوانه غاز الهيليوم للبيت. أو حتى الأسطوانه الخاليه

http://*****.com/up/upfiles/zFk23522.jpg

----------


## Miss Dior}

بنــــــات بليز ابا مواقع أقدر اشتري منه لنجري بالجمله 

بلييييييييييز لا تبخلن عليه

----------


## ستايلش قيييرل

بنآت .. أبي مكينة الحلاوة !!

مابا مكينة الواكس .. أبا المكينة اللي نفس مكينة الشمع .. تي طويلة وتحر الحلاوة من داااخل 

واباااها مع الحلاوة .. شي وحده كانت تبيعهااا بـ 100 درهم 
ضرووووري

----------


## ميثه الحلوة

انا بعد ابغي بسعر معقول ولو صناعه سوريه

----------


## عواش الكتبي

السلام وعليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ....


بغيت يالغاليااااااات أكسسورات وبأسعار حلوة 



وياليت سرعة الرد لأمر ملح وضرورى

----------


## Love My Babe

فيتوشيب فيتوشيب فيتوشيب يا نااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااس أبا فيتوشيب

منوه التاجرة تساعدني بليز !! ركبيه تخلخلن من الضغط

----------


## بنت الديـره

بنــــــــــــــــات

بغيت تاجرات يبيعن اكل حلووووووو ومرتب وفريش للعزايم من رز وسلطات مقبلات وحلويات وكب كيك خصوصا

واسعااااااااااااار حلووووه مش مبالغ فيها مممكن اطرشولي ع الخاص بانتظاركن

----------


## انا ملاك

خواتي منو تقدر توفرلي هالمادتين ؟؟


*مادة resin*


مادة catalyst 


 

*و العلب لها اشكال ثانية ياليت الي تقدر تواصلني*

----------


## to0omy

منو التاجرة اللي تبيع حوض السمج الجداري؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟عالخاص بليزززززززززززززززز

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

ابى ستاند المكياج من كمن يوم شايفتنه

بس ابى التاجره تراسلني عسب احفظ ملفها من تتوفر البيزات بطرش لهااااااا رساله اوووووكيك

----------


## قلب زوجي

*بناات منو التاجره الى تبيع كريم التقشير الصيني ولا الفلبيني ضروري الى يتكون من علبتين*

----------


## حرمه يديده

منو من التاجرات تبيع رومانسيات بس كل شي و تكون اسعارها حلوه ... مب الغرض ب 15 و تبيعه ب 40 >___<

----------


## بنت الطموح

ابا سمن غنم اصلــي يدتي فخاطرها بليييييز  :Frown: 
امانه اصلي مب مغشوش ويا ليت ما يكون غالي يعني مب اكثر عن 50 درهم

----------


## PINK ! HEART

بلييييييز منوه يقدر يأخذلي ها شيء دخيلكم لا تقصرون 




http://www.balloonallsorts.co.uk/cat...lium-c-57.html

----------


## نوني2004

اخواتي دلوني على 
الاخت اللي تبع الدميه اللي تحفظ القران واللي تبيع منتجات بارتنر لوف بليز عالخاص

----------


## M!ss Cute

تاجرات بلييييز ابا ثياب نفاس الي تكون دانتيل وشيفون لو حد عندها جاهز بس مب ملبوس والسعر اوك او تفصيل بس اباه بسرعه ما بتريا شهر
بليييييز الي عندها تطرش لي صور ع الخاص مع كامل التفاصيل

----------


## كشيخه بوظبي

ابا شنط ما تتعدى اسعارهم 300 درهم بس تكون كشخه بليييييييييييييييز

----------


## Baby_DloOo3a

ابااا جحححححححححححححاااااااااااااال "مس اند مسسسسسسسسسسستر" بليييييييييييييييز ا

----------


## قلب ريلي

الله يخليييييييييييييييييييكم ,, 

ابي العضوة ملكة الكيك ,, 


الي تعرف عنهاا شي تخبرني او تطرش رقمهاا لي بليييييييييييييييييز ضروووووووري

----------


## ام عذبه

هلا خواتي 
بغيت التاجرات اللي يبيعون ماسكات الكولاجين ...

----------


## ام حمدان10

> بنــــــات بليز ابا مواقع أقدر اشتري منه لنجري بالجمله 
> 
> بلييييييييييز لا تبخلن عليه


انا بعد

----------


## السودةة

السلام عليكم بنات بغيت الملال ام غطي اي تاجرة تبيعهم قد مرة شفتهم ومادري وين الموضوع راح مني

----------


## سامرية الليل

> ابا سمن غنم اصلــي يدتي فخاطرها بليييييز 
> امانه اصلي مب مغشوش ويا ليت ما يكون غالي يعني مب اكثر عن 50 درهم


انا بعد ابا سمن اصلي لو سمحتن

مب مشكلة يا غنم يا بقر.. 

بس اهم شي يكون مضبط عدل وخلطته مقلاية زين.. لانه اباه لأم زوجي وهيه تعرف تفرق بين الشغل العدل واللي مب عدل

----------


## .pure.

بنآآآآآآآآآآت منو فيكن تبيع تيشرتآت سوبر مآن الملونه ؟؟


للضرووووووورة القصوى

----------


## نصابو

مني من التاجرات اللي راسلتنيه قبل بخصوص سجادة الجيب مال الصلاه )) كنت اريدهن حق التووزيعات
اريدهاااااااا ظرررررررررروري
كان سعرها معقوول
تقريبا 3 دراهم لسجاده مع الكتابه ..
تراسلنيه فالخاص اوكيك .. 
وثااااااااانكس وااايد ..

هيه وابا وحده تعطينيه افكار لتووزيعات ..
يعني شو احط داخل البووكس غير سجادة الجيب
وثاااااانكس وايد ^_^
التوزيعات بسويها على سلامة بنت ختيه لنه بيسون لها عمليه فـ ريولها فديتها

----------


## كلي براءه

حبايبي 

ف وحده تبيع اعشاااب للي عندهم تاخر بالحمل 

منو يعرف هاااي التاااجره ؟؟؟

----------


## ommarwan

السلام عليكم:

خواتي بغيت اغراض حق البيبي كان في رتاجرة تيب من امريكا....

----------


## المزروعية

منو تقدر توفر لي ذهب أصلي يعني مب اكسسوار ولامطلي (طاسة, حزام ,حيول بالشوج , ختم , كواشي)
للاجار

----------


## بنت الطموح

> انا بعد ابا سمن اصلي لو سمحتن
> 
> مب مشكلة يا غنم يا بقر.. 
> 
> بس اهم شي يكون مضبط عدل وخلطته مقلاية زين.. لانه اباه لأم زوجي وهيه تعرف تفرق بين الشغل العدل واللي مب عدل



وانا بعد بس ابا سمن غنم اصلــى

----------


## mimo2009

* مـــــــنوؤ يقدر يوفرلي رقم العظـــوه دآآآنـــــــــــــه للظروره القســـوى ..

----------


## غرورعبدالله

حبيباتي

منو تقدر توفرلي فساتين للاعراس تفصيل او جاهز اباهم حق تاريخ 20 هالشهر..

بليييييز بنات.. وما بنختلف ع السعر

----------


## مغربية في دبي

ابا التاجرة اللي تسوي هالعلاقات مال مفتاح السيارة

نسيت اسمهاا

وبالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## ام ميثوهـ

للضروره مراحب خواتي ابغي جلابيات للمربيات حق المستشفى الاسبووع هذا ضروري لاني بربي قريب ومتوهقه

----------


## بنوته---

بنااات ابااا السمك الي يااكل قشررة الريوووول 

قريت مرة وحدة من المنتدى تبيعه يااااريت ادلوووووووووووووووووووووووووني

----------


## صديقة الأحلام

مراحب وجزاكم الله خير لما فتحتوا مكان عشان نطلب الى بدنا اياه وايوفروه النا التاجرات جزاهم كل خير عن كل البنات الا يحتاجو شى ويلبوه الهم 
أنا كنت بلفلف بالمنتدى قريت عن جهاز لتكسير السلولايت جهاز صغير مش كبير لتكسير الدهون بالافخاد وغيرها مع مستلزماتوا ياريت الا تقدر اتوفرلى اياه تبعتلى على الخاص مع السعر وبكون شاكر الها او حتى مكان اقدر اروح اجيبوا من ابوظبي 
وجزاكم كل خير وتحيتى للجميع

----------


## أحلى ملك

*بنات في دخون أسمه شي شي ومعه العطر 

وبعد في دخون أسمه خوش شي 

اللى تعرف وين ينباع أو اللى تبيعه في المنتدى بسعر زييييييين ويكون أصلى  

تراسلنى علي الخاص ومشكورين مقدماً

ما أبى غير هذا النوع فقط 
*

----------


## جنون راك

بغيت لو حد عنده حل نهائي لحب الشباب مثل حبوب روكوتان لحب الشباب
........................
بغيت لو وحده تبيع ماده الكولاجين للبشره وبغيت اعرف الفوائد والسعر بعد
........................
ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## um sahoola

CENTER]السلام عليكم ورحمو الله وبركاتة بنت ممكن اتساعدوني اعرفكم مابتقصرووووون.ز

انا ابغي كم شيء

وين يبيعوون الصراويييل القطن ابغي اخذ كميااات؟؟

مثل هذا افتحوا الموقع

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=622227

وابغي بعد الشلح نص باخذ كمية؟

وابغي المنضاااد باخذ كميةة؟[/CENTER]

ممكن ادلوني وين مكانهم 

والسمووحة

----------


## moony805

حبيباتي .. ابا فرش المكيب منو يقدر يطلبها لي 
وبعموله معقوله

----------


## ستايلش قيييرل

تاجرات اللانجري بليييز راسلوووني ضروووري

بغيت لانجري .. بشرط يكون مغطاي من الايدين منطقة الكتف .. ومغطي الظهر 

بس

----------


## (ام سعيد)

السلام عليكم والرحمه 

شحالكن يالغاليات عساكن بخير وسهاله 

ابا اسال عن زيت شعر مريم اتبيعه بعد تاجره 

اسمها مريم يا ليت صاحبه الزيت اتراسلني ع الخاص

ويعطيكم الف عافيه

----------


## ستايلش قيييرل

بناااات ابا لانجري

تاجرات اللانجري راسلووووني اباا اطرشلكم لانجري ابا مثثثله

ضرووووووووري

ابا لانجري مثل هذا حق ربيعتي ..
او تقريبااا بنفس الاسلوب .. انه يغطي الايدين من فوق .. والظهر والجتوف شوي 



وعندي بعد صور .. بس راسلوني على الخاص غالياتي

----------


## banota.a7

بغيت لبس تنكري لولد عمره 6 شهور 

مال ـ ـ

Winne the pooh 

عاااااجل وضروري..

----------


## Šŏķŕāħ

تعرفون اي* تاجره* توفر نعول فلات ؟.؟

----------


## ريـــــــم

خواتي بغيت بوكسات سوع وخواتم منو اللي تبيعهن ؟ ^_^

----------


## جنون راك

هلا خواتي بغيت جل تبييض الاسنان من البقع مع طقم الاسنان الي يجي معاه بس ياليت السعر يكون زين !!! مشكورات

----------


## بشاير فرح

نعل فسفوووووووووووووووريه _كعووووب ^^

----------


## ميسي

السلام عليكم 

من تقدر توفر لي كريم السعد بلص

----------


## غلاآآ_آل~м

منو التاجرة الي تبيع بجايم ماركة Gap??

----------


## أهلاويه

مرحبا ....

في عضوه تبيع معلاق للسكارفات فيه دواير يشل 20شيله تقريبا وانا ضيعت الموضوع ومش قادره القاه ياليت اللي عندها فكره عن اسم العضوه ولا الرابط اطرشلي ياه

----------


## uae_9009

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

من من التاجرات يسون كب كيك اشكال و الوان متنوعة دورت ما طلع لي بالسيرش؟ بليز ضروري

----------


## الحنين2424

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاااااااااته...،

خواتي وين احصل جلابيات راااااااااااقية جدا للأعراس..

----------


## بنت العين85

منو عندها ملابس بنوته لاعمار سنه ونص و3 شهور واسعارها حلوه

----------


## بشاير فرح

وييين احصل ستكيرات حنه يكون النقش طوويل شوي ومب واد عريض ..

----------


## شرجااوية

بليييييز بغييييت نفس الحلاااوة لنزع الشعر اللي كاانت اتسوييها التااجرة الدامة هي الحلاوة بالشبة والمسك لان مع الاسف التاجرة وقفت الطلبياات خلااااص ?


بليييييز بلييييز بليييز بغيييت نفس الحلاااوة








شرجااوية

----------


## أم شهد2010

خواتي بغيت السجادة وياطقم الصلاة والمصحف ياليت الصور والاسعار ع الخاص

----------


## أم شهد2010

> CENTER]السلام عليكم ورحمو الله وبركاتة بنت ممكن اتساعدوني اعرفكم مابتقصرووووون.ز
> 
> انا ابغي كم شيء
> 
> وين يبيعوون الصراويييل القطن ابغي اخذ كميااات؟؟
> 
> مثل هذا افتحوا الموقع
> 
> http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=622227
> ...


وأنا أبي منهم كمية

----------


## سيدة الوروود

اللي عندها استكرات نقش حناء بديزاين يديد.. تراسلني ع الخاص

----------


## عواش الكتبي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ...


الغالياااات بغيت أكسسورات لطلاعااات وياليت أتفيدنى 

وبعد تشيررتاات أذا ما عليكن أمر

----------


## kash5ah_girl

السلاااااااااااااااام عليكم


خواتي انا في فستان عايبني واااااايد كان معروض فالمنتدى

و يوم سالت التاجرة قالت لي انباع و اللي اشترته فالمنتدى

انا بحط صورته و اللي عندها شراته او يشبها شوي ياريت تراسلني ^_^

و هاي الصورة







بانتظاااااركم خواتي

----------


## قهوه الصباح

مرحبا بنات

أدور مطبعة في بوظبي وياريت لو عربية أو مواطنه
بصراحة مليت من غير العرب والحين العرب منهم بعد من لايحترم التعامل التجاري

مشكورات بنات

----------


## om ryami

فديتكن في تاجره تبيع جل النكهات ... بغيتها تراسلني الخاص .. لأني دورتها وماحصلتها

----------


## m2005

مرحبا

في حد يقدر يوصل كيك او ورود لاي مكان بالعالم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ستايلش قيييرل

تاجرات اللانجري اختفيتن شو ؟

----------


## miss.floower

مرحبا ...

بغيت وحده تقدر توفرلي مكسرات بالجمله بس بسعار حلوه ...

----------


## حفيدة عائش

أريد الحرير الصيني 

قطع كنادير

----------


## عنود الشامسي

منو تقدر تيبلي ملابس ماركات يابانية مثل ماركة miusa ؟؟؟؟

----------


## شـــوآآآخي 84

هلا بنات منوه التاجره اللي اتبيع عدسااااات بليييييييييز اباهن بسررررررعه وثانكس مقدما

----------


## الظاهرية @

*اريد التاجرة الي تبيع جهاز الي يقرأ القران والترقية الشرعية الي يحطونة في ثلاجة الماء المنزلية*

----------


## أم فلاح sss

اريد زيت النعامه ضررروري ممكنن تراسلولي على الخاص بليززززززززززز

----------


## * ام خماس *

ابا توزيعاات بيبي بووووي 00ع الخاص بليزززززززز

----------


## شمس الامارااات

بغيت جل النكهات
وكريما للمتزوجات

----------


## سراب الغلا

بنات أبا زيت النعام ............ 

وابا علب هدايا ....................

وأبا مشقر يكون أوكي بس بسعر معقول ورخيص ..

وابا كريم لتشققات الصدر واخر الظهر والركب ...

----------


## سراب الغلا

كريم شد صدر ..

----------


## قمـــآري

منو تقدر توفر لي هالنعال الكورشيه

----------


## mis-crochet

> وييين احصل ستكيرات حنه يكون النقش طوويل شوي ومب واد عريض ..



انا بعد ابا ....

----------


## cute ^_^

منو من التاجرات عندها ساعات ايقنور وتقدر توفرها ^^ واكون شاكره لكم

----------


## عيناااوية

يالتاجرات بغيت من هالقالب منو تقدر توفر لي بحطلكم رابط موضوع التاجره دخلوا عليه وشوف القالب لاني ابااااااااااااااااااااااا هو ينفتح من تحت ويكون حق ميني شيز كيك بليزز ساعدوني وهالرابط 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=546924

----------


## لأجل عينه

في تاجره نكها بالانجليزي ام شي 

تبيع ساعات 

ممكن رابطهااا

----------


## أم مطر

خواتي بغيت منيكان ابيض .. يتحمل الفساتين والعبايات .. القاعده خشب .. والمنيكان قطن مب بلاستيك 

لاني خذت واحد وانكسر لان الفستان كان ثجيل عليه 

والسعر يكون مناسب تحت ال 150 

مثل الصوره تقريبا 

وشكرا ^_^

----------


## الشمعة المضيئة

مراحب بنوتات وسيدات،،،

منو من التاجرات أو البنات اللي تقدر تنظم أو تعرف حد يسوي قصيدة مع أغنية 
باسم العريس والعروس للزفة يا ليت الرقم عالخاص.......... ابغيه ضروري


جاااااااااري الانتظار

----------


## شـمـوخ

مرحبااا 

التاجرات اللي يبيعن قمصان نوم يراسلوني بالكاتلوج ^^

----------


## miss.floower

السلام عليكن خواتي...
بقيت شراشف للسرير ..

----------


## ستايلش قيييرل

ابا سوع .. نسائية . . بس الاسعار تحت الـ 300 درهم 

بلييييييز اللي اسعارها بالألووووف لا تراااسلني

----------


## Šŏķŕāħ

هلآإ..بنآـت..
مطلوب ...ارقام *دو واتصالات* ..

----------


## شيخه فؤاده

منو تقدر توفرلي بكسات او علب مقسمه اقدر ارتب فيها الملابس الداخليه او الاكسسوارات او الساعات

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

ابي فساتين فكتورية

----------


## شيخه فؤاده

خواتي التاجرات......

ادور علي مقسم اقدر احطه في الدرج او الكبت احط فيه الملابس الداخليه او الاكسسوارات

----------


## Ameena841

أبا هدية رجالية مكونة من نظارة شمسية ماركة وملابس داخلية وغترتين بنية وحمرا ونعال 
بليييييييييييييييييييييييز ضروري خلال هاليومين !!!
الميزانية 1500 درهم

----------


## أم أحمد84

حد يقدر يوفر لي علب الكيك؟ بس بسعر معقول. يجزاكم الله خير.

----------


## ستايلش قيييرل

ابا ساعات .. نسائية .. بس ماااباه حديد .. ابا سير باللون الاسود 
وأقل من 300 درهم .. 

اللي ساعاتهااا بالألوف لا تراااااااااسلني

----------


## بنت الغربيه

مرحباا حباايبي منو تقدر توفر لي قميص تور هاي نك اسود والثاني ذهبي وشرط له هي نك 


ابااه 13 مارس عندي بلييييييييز الي تقدر اطرش ع الخاااص

----------


## سراب الغلا

ابا تشقير بنات .......

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

أبي فساتين فكتوريهـ للمراهقات ^^ يعنـي 17 سنهـ هيك ^^

وأبي استكرات لابتوب اسعارهمـ اتكون حلوهـ

----------


## Šŏķŕāħ

[ 1 ] .. مطلوب ارقام دو واتصالات *والسعر* مناسب ..
[ 2 ] .. بلاك بيري *وسعره* منآسب ..

----------


## مريوم11

يالتاجرات بغيت من هالقالب منو تقدر توفر لي بحطلكم رابط موضوع التاجره دخلوا عليه وشوف القالب لاني ابااااااااااااااااااااااا هو ينفتح من تحت ويكون حق ميني شيز كيك بليزز ساعدوني وهالرابط 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=546924
وأنا بعد أباه نفس القالب.....

----------


## عيناااوية

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
يالتاجرات بغيت من هالقالب منو تقدر توفر لي بحطلكم رابط موضوع التاجره دخلوا عليه وشوف القالب لاني ابااااااااااااااااااااااا هو ينفتح من تحت ويكون حق ميني شيز كيك بليزز ساعدوني وهالرابط 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=546924

----------


## نمولة متحنية

ابغي بلاك بيري بسعر حلو 


وابغي جهاااز مقووي ارسال التيلفوون

هاذي صورة الجهااز الى ابغية 


مقوي ارسال التيلفون

----------


## أم مطر

> خواتي بغيت منيكان ابيض .. يتحمل الفساتين والعبايات .. القاعده خشب .. والمنيكان قطن مب بلاستيك 
> 
> لاني خذت واحد وانكسر لان الفستان كان ثجيل عليه 
> 
> والسعر يكون مناسب تحت ال 150 
> 
> مثل الصوره تقريبا 
> 
> وشكرا ^_^

----------


## السجايا

السلام عليكم 
إذا ممكن تاجره في المنتدى توفر لي 
منظم الشنط النسائية الأصلي بعلامة tv المزود بلمبه بسعر مناسب 
شكراً

----------


## dala3 reemany

يمكن طلبي غريب شوي .. بس اختي حشرتني .. 
(1) منو تقدر توفرلي مجلات منغا ( اليابانيه ) مترجمه 
بالانجليزي .. ؟؟؟؟؟

لانه دورنا في كل مكتبات دبي اللي قدرنا نوصلها بس ما حصلنه  :Frown: 

اللي تقدر تراسلني ضروووري .. واكيد لها عموووله ان شالله ..

----------


## الناعمة_999

mr7ba bnat .. plz ana adwer 3ala we7da tbee3 7alawa 
w hay el7lawa shrat el3elba w feha 7lawa 9'3ar 3ala ashkal elfwakeh .. 
plz ely t3ref hay el***** tdlene 3leha ..

----------


## soso2010

حابة اعرف منو يسوي توزيعات لعيد الاضحى مثل توزيعات نحط فيها العيدية

----------


## أم_طحنون

خواتي السلام عليكم ،،،
لو سمحتوا منو تقدر توفر لي كريم التخسيس بارتنر لوف الأحمر.
شكرا ،،،

----------


## * ام خماس *

ابا وحدة تتطبعلي على كوبااات00

ع الخاص بليز

----------


## n3m-al3od

بنات منو التاجره الي توفر اطقم النفاس يعني الكفر وكفر البيبي وكل شي يكون طقم ..

----------


## اليامي مريامي

> منو تقدر تحصلي هذىي الاشكال
> للكوفي
> [IMG][/IMG]
> 
> الي تقدر تراسلني ع الخاص


وانا بعد بسعر مناسب

----------


## الهدى1

تجوراااااااااااااااااااااااات في وحدة كانت تبيع ابريق الشاي الطقم 3 اباريق منقشات واااااااايد عيبني احين ادورها ومالقيت الرابط

ممكن تساعدونيييييييييييييييييييي

----------


## أم أحمد84

حبايبي بغيت علب الكيك لوسمحتو

----------


## om_tota123

ابغي كيكة لمناسبة خاصة

وما اعرف عند اسال منو

تكفون ساعدوني

----------


## 3yoOon

بغيت المراضع الي اتيي من فوق نفس اللهاية عشان الياهل يشرب الحليب منها بدون لاحد يمسك المرضعه 

ان شاء الله تكونون فهمتوا طلبي

----------


## H E A R T

ماعرفت وين ادوور .. 

ابغي بنوته حلوه تسوي حلويات وسويتات للمناسبات في بوظبي .. ؟

----------


## لمعة خرز

بغيت بودرة الاضاءة من ماركة شارمل

----------


## shamma78

اريد اعرف من التاجرة اللي تبيع لوحة حائط وبنفس الوقت تكون ساعة

----------


## O_O!

بنآآآآآآآآآت بلييييييييز منو تقدر توفرلي الحبوب الاندونيسه لزياده الوزززززززززززن 

بكؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤن شاكرتلهااااااا  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## كوين فاشن

*ابــــا وحدهـ اتصممـ ليـ بطاقـــهـ نفسـ المينيووو..*
*اتحطـ ليـ شغلاتـ مـــعـ الاسعـــار ..*

*(( انا بعطيجـ البياناتـ معـ الاسعار وانتيـ صمميـ ليـ تصميمـ حلووو ))*

*مقـــــــــــــــابل رصيــد اتصالاتـ يتمـ الاتفاقـ عليــــهـ ..*


*ويا ليتـ لو اشوفـ جزء بسيطـ منـ اشغالجـ - لأخذ فكرهـ -*


*.. واتمنى لو تكونـ نفسـ المصممهـ اتسويــ ليـ بعــــــــــد نفس، التوقيعات، الفلاشيهـ بــــس*

*لبضاعهـ رآحـ احطهـــآ فــ موضوعيـ .. يعنيـ ابــا اعرضــ بضاعهـ ع شكل توقيعـ فلاشـيــ* 


*عشانـ يكونـ جذآآآآبـ .. وحلووووووو*




*انتظرررررررررررررركـــن ع الخااااص^___^*

----------


## درب الوله

بنات ابي وحده عندها ستكرات الحنه اللي ع شكل ام خماس و عبود وشخصيات شعبيه الكرتون..

بليييييييييييييييييز اللي عندها تراسلني ع الخاص..

----------


## somebody

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=174823

بغيت حد يوفلي من هالجواتي 

قياس 38

ويكون السعر محدود
الي عندها تطرش لي الصور ع الخاص وشكرا

----------


## حرم ريلهآ

مــرحبآآ...


بغيت تشيرتات مال البنات ( سوبر مان ) .. للي عندها تراسلني ع الخاص بلــيز ^^

----------


## ستايلش قيييرل

ابا شنط مناسبة للجامعة .. سيرها يكون طوييييييييل

----------


## بنوته89

*السلام عليكم 

انا بغيت كفر ازرق يكون لشخصين وفيه حشووو
واذا ممكن يكون من إيكياا ولا الهوم سنترر
وما يزيد عن الـ 600


ضروووووووووووري
واللي بتوفره لي الها عموله 


اتريااااااااكم ع الخاص*

----------


## عيناااوية

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
يالتاجرات بغيت من هالقالب منو تقدر توفر لي بحطلكم رابط موضوع التاجره دخلوا عليه وشوف القالب لاني ابااااااااااااااااااااااا هو ينفتح من تحت ويكون حق ميني شيز كيك بليزز ساعدوني وهالرابط 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=546924

----------


## مرر

بليز اريد الايبود تتش اليديد والي عندها لووو سمحتوو تراسلني على الخااص بليز ضرووري

----------


## أم أحمد84

مرحبا بنات 

مين ممكن تدلني على نجار شاطر في بوظبي يفصل كباته زينه. بصراحة اللي ابغيه مب موجود فالسوق. أبا افصل كباته تنقفل. بس مايكون غالي و شغله زين.

يزاكم الله خير.

----------


## فوآغي

بنااااات ابا قباضااات للشعر

نفس اللي فالصوره 

ابا حجم كبير





بس ابا لونه اسود ساده بدون كرستال ولا شي ..

----------


## مرر

اريد اليبوود تتش اليديد بليز سااعدوني

----------


## وجع قلب

هلا عزيزاتي .. الغاليات اليوم ما أدري يمكن طلبي غريب .. الصراحة أبى شي أعلق فيه الشنط وما ياخذ مساحة عوودة من الغرفة .. اللي عندها شي مناسب تراسلني

----------


## حرم ريلهآ

بنـآت .. شو صار ع التشيرتات الي ع دزاين ( السوبر مان ) للبنات ... 

انا شفتهن مرره بس ماذكر من صاحبة البضاعه >< 

اللي عندها تراسلني ع الخاص لو سمحتووو

----------


## مهاوي89

مرحبا بنات منو تقدر تور لي طقم مكتب كاااااااامل
بسررررعة ماعندي وقت تراسلني ع الخاص

----------


## حورية خليفة

بليز حد يقدر يوفر لي مشد (كورسيه)

ضروري!!

----------


## عنود الشامسي

منو تبيع بجايم حرير للبيت بس تكون حلوووه واشكال روعه وموديلاتهم حلوة؟؟؟

----------


## دراهم

من تقتدر توفر هالاداة من هالموضوع 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=654502

وتيب لنا تفاصيل اكثر عنها

----------


## كوين فاشن

> *ابــــا وحدهـ اتصممـ ليـ بطاقـــهـ نفسـ المينيووو..*
> *اتحطـ ليـ شغلاتـ مـــعـ الاسعـــار ..*
> 
> *(( انا بعطيجـ البياناتـ معـ الاسعار وانتيـ صمميـ ليـ تصميمـ حلووو ))*
> 
> *مقـــــــــــــــابل رصيــد اتصالاتـ يتمـ الاتفاقـ عليــــهـ ..*
> 
> 
> *ويا ليتـ لو اشوفـ جزء بسيطـ منـ اشغالجـ - لأخذ فكرهـ -*
> ...

----------


## ام ميثا 26

مرحبا
الطلب الاول
وين ممكن احصل صحون وكلينكس وخواشيق وشوك بلاستيكيه ملونه ؟؟ اذا التاجرات يقدرون يوفرولي يخبروني عالخاص بليز واذا تعرفون اي محل طرشولي اسمه ومكانه لو سمحتو ....
الطلب الثاني
وين ممكن احصل بيض الصعو مع كتابه فوقه ؟؟ يعني اسم المولود مثلا عليه او صوره او اي شي يخص المواليد؟؟؟
الطلب الثالث 
ابغي اشوف اطقم النفاس اللي عند التاجرات بليييييييز


وشكرا

----------


## شموخ_85

ابا رابط التاااجرة اللي تبيع زيت سمسم فرش بلييييييييييييييييييز

----------


## shamma78

> اريد اعرف من التاجرة اللي تبيع لوحة حائط وبنفس الوقت تكون ساعة

----------


## الشمعدانة

بنات ابي محل او شركة او مندوب من الخارج يسوي اللوجو او الشعار الي ينحط على العباية يكون من محديد اومعدن خفيف ياليت بسرعة والي تبي نقابات او غطاوي الي تنحط فوق النقاب اتراسلني على الخاص وبعطيها الرقم

----------


## بنت زعل

السلام عليكم
بغيت حلويات توزيعات حق العرس

----------


## أم مطر

> خواتي بغيت منيكان ابيض .. يتحمل الفساتين والعبايات .. القاعده خشب .. والمنيكان قطن مب بلاستيك 
> 
> لاني خذت واحد وانكسر لان الفستان كان ثجيل عليه 
> 
> والسعر يكون مناسب تحت ال 150 
> 
> مثل الصوره تقريبا 
> 
> وشكرا ^_^

----------

